# Tempest Commodore Official Introduction + Pre-Order



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

"Thread approved by Ernie Romers, site owner"

**Last Edited April 15th**
Last Changes 
- weight of 143.6g is sized to a 7 1/4 wrist 
- Change to a screws bracelet instead of collar and pin 

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to officially announce and introduce our next project after the Viking&#8230;

The Commodore is a military inspired dive watch. I wanted to do something different and use Titanium on this model. For those who do not know Titanium is very light weight, Hypo-Allergenic and has outstanding corrosion resistance not to mention the color and look is just looks awesome. It does scratch easier then Stainless Steel however it's also easier to maintain at the same time. 
 
Everything on the Commodore with exception to the movement has been developed from scratch. We worked really hard to prefect the case shape and crown protectors, really something you need to see in person.. Other elements include a lumed ceramic bezel and sandwich dial with two dial options (stick baton or Arabic). There is some inside meaning to some of the design elements such as the V on top of the bezel is actually the ¼ Tempest Logo turned 90 degrees into a "V". 










Initial Pencil Sketches











Dial Renderings 


 - Size - 
Diameter: 44.5mm
Lug 2 Lug: 49mm
Thickness: 14.65mm
Lug Width: 22mm
Weight: 143.6g (sized to a 7 1/4 wrist) 

 - Movement - 
-Miyota Calibre 9015 Automatic
-24 Jewel, Shock-Absorbed balance Shaft 
-Beating at 28,800bph, 42hr Power Reserve 
-Hacking Seconds, Manual Wind function

 - Case - 
-Titanium Case
-Titanium Case back with coin etching

- Bezel -
-Titanium Bezel 
-Ceramic lumed bezel insert
-120 Click, Unidirectional 

- Dial - 
-Sandwich Dial (white dial features full lume dial)
-LumiBrite lume 
-Orange Lumed Logo and second hand 

- Bracelet -
-Solid Titanium (22mm taper to 20mm)
-Titanium micro adjustable Ratcheting Clasps 

- Crystal - 
-Flat Sapphire Crystal with AR coating on inside

- Ratings -
-Shock Resistant 
-Water Resistance: 500m/1650ft

 *Each comes with Travel Case, Tool Set, Warranty Card*

Special Pre-order Price: $598 + $45 shipping 
Price will increase pre-order period is over. 

A deposit of $250 is required and balance to be paid 2 weeks before shipment. Click here to order.

Estimated shipping date is around End August/Beginning September. I will keep you guys updated as we get closer to the date. 


 A rather famous WUS member who needs no introduction will be posting photos and initial impressions of the prototypes... 

 
Prototypes Vs Production changes
Case/Bracelet:
-Not happy with Lume on prototypes, so this will be improved for production 
-Improvements on clasps are being made 
-Detail on caseback not detailed enough, this will be improved
-Fitting between bracelet and end piece will be improved 
-Slight side to side play in bracelet, this will be improved 
-Changed from Slightly Domed crystal to flat crystal 
-Bracelet construction to be screw instead of collar and pin

Dials:
-12H "camel toe as some of you refer" on stick baton dial has been changed to squared off 
-Stenciled font on Arabic has been added to 12 and 3 to balance dial 









The Commodore on a leather strap

Now comes the fun part... 

Contests 

5 CP watch holders will be given away for FREE! Winners will be chosen at random alternatively on WUS and Facebook fan page. No purchase necessary. The more you post/share, the better you chances. 










How to win on WUS: 3 Watch holders will be given away randomly to WUS members who post or replies on this thread. Winner will be chosen at random. The more you post the more chances to win... 1[SUP]st[/SUP] WUS winner chosen End April, 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] WUS winner chosen End June, 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] WUS winner chosen End August 

How to win on Facebook: 2 watch holders will be given on our Facebook fan page (you will be able to find the facebook page with a quick search). All you need to do is share any post related to the Commodore. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] FB winner chosen End May, 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] FB winner chosen End July


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Entered  should be a nice comfortable piece.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

I think I am in for this one.

Green looks interesting to me and will wait to see the photos as this model progresses.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago I had the opportunity to handle and photograph five of the Commodore prototypes. I will not do a review at this time as these were prototypes and not the finished pieces, (see Ben's post above as to the changes being made for the production pieces). I was very impressed with the design elements of these new watches from Tempest. The construction of the case, bezel and bracelet all in titanium is really nice.

First up are some photos of the black dial / stick hour marker version:


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nicely done Ben, I see you've commited even more to the military stylings on the numbered dial and taken the 24 hour markers off the non numbered dial...... something for everyone.
Size is certainly wearable for most and the pre-order pricing is very reasonable. Just enough orange to give a splash of color but matching hour and minute hands. 
good looking white diver - great changes.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Blue / numbers dial:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

White/lume / numbers dial:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Green / numbers dial:


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I love the bezel. It's a real standout and thanks for offering the giveaway. I was actually unfamiliar with the brand to watch but you're now one to keep an eye on for me.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here are a few initial comments from the opportunity to spend some time with the prototypes... 

• For reference to the wrist shots above, I have a 7 1/4" wrist. I wore the black dial /stick hour marker version for a day to get used to the feel and see how it would wear. Because of the contour of the downward curving lugs and the light weight titanium I found the watch to be one of the most comfortable and well balanced dive watches I have ever worn.

• The dials are extremely legible at a quick glance.

• I love the warm tones of the titanium metal, it looks really good on the wrist.

• The bezel with it's distinct large "gear-like" contour is very eye catching.

• The caseback anchor design is a great image for the back of this watch. The prototype casebacks were nice and they are only going to improve with the production pieces.

• The titanium ratcheting clasp is perfect for fine tuning the perfect fit during temperature changes.

I am definitely looking forward to the production pieces. |>


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Here are a few initial comments from the opportunity to spend some time with the prototypes...
> 
> • For reference to the wrist shots above, I have a 7 1/4" wrist. I wore the black dial /stick hour marker version for a day to get used to the feel and see how it would wear. Because of the contour of the downward curving lugs and the light weight titanium I found the watch to be one of the most comfortable and well balanced dive watches I have ever worn.
> 
> ...


great to know Dave! Those are some beautiful pictures.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

that blue is nice. bezel looks cool


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> Green / numbers dial:


Demo your photos are amazing and I have made that comment many times before.

Thank you for posting this one I am down for sure with this. _APEX

Now all I need is this to go with it

_


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Impressive new edition to the Tempest family. On my list to consider - great work Ben.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I had the opportunity to handle and photograph five of the Commodore prototypes. I will not do a review at this time as these were prototypes and not the finished pieces, (see Ben's post above as to the changes being made for the production pieces). I was very impressed with the design elements of these new watches from Tempest. The construction of the case, bezel and bracelet all in titanium is really nice.
> 
> First up are some photos of the black dial / stick hour marker version:


Wow, this looks nice. 
Killer pics too, Tempest did the right thing with you taking pics of protos.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Real slick pictures Demo.


----------



## Mulder (Dec 11, 2013)

Loooooooooks very cool with stick markers.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

I like the black with stick markers a lot. Also I like the solid caseback, nice design. Much better than exhibition as the 9015 isn't particularly pretty.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## fxdb10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Demo - Killa pics for sure and Ben this is gonna be a super off the hook daily wear piece for sure and i'm in on a Black w/Baton version for sure!


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

Looks great, Ben. Good luck with the new model!


----------



## CSV (May 5, 2009)

Ben that looks great! The caseback engraving looks really sharp too. I may just have to order this.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Great work, Ben and nice pics, Dave! Thank you very much! ☺👍✌

Best regards
Dirk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A lot of really great things going on with this one. It is going to be very tough to resist... nice work indeed.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I like it, I'm not a fan of numbers on the dial and like the no number option (I actually think the numbers don't look out of place on it), the bezel would suite me more if it were fully indexed, alas it is bigger than I will wear but it looks like the lug to lug will help it fit more wrists. Pretty nice overall.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I do like the repetition of the bezel edge shape in the raised center band of the watch... Commodore "Ridgeback"?

Will the white faced models have black framed hands/ black base like in the renderings OR will they have a white base like in the proto photo? - I assume renderings.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

They look great. Thanks for keeping the L2L under 50mm, helps us with small wrists.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Another great watch from Tempest.

Nice dial and hands.
Especially the caseback looks great.
The bracelet ist awseome too.

And it is a really good choice to make the dial matte.


----------



## oscar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

This I Like!! The Black Arabic!!


----------



## Jklash (Feb 16, 2010)

It's an intriguing piece. I have a soft spot for titanium and I'd particularly love one in blue. That being said, my wallet would be much more troubled if it was 1) a little smaller, 42mm would good, but 40 would be even better for me, 2) The lugs were drilled, and 3) I wish the blue dial also had a matching blue bezel insert. 

It seems like a very nice watch, I just prefer smaller, bluer watches.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

no white dial divers in my collection yet, looks like this one will do nicely


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

matthew P said:


> I do like the repetition of the bezel edge shape in the raised center band of the watch... Commodore "Ridgeback"?
> 
> Will the white faced models have black framed hands/ black base like in the renderings OR will they have a white base like in the proto photo? - I assume renderings.


Correct, both white models will have full black framed hands as rendering. It looked a little out of place on prototypes with the black frames and white ends


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks great, Ben. Deciding between the white and blue dials will be difficult.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

I really like the white dial with stick markers. But I already have the white Orient OS300. What to do, what to do...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Love it. I've been looking for something different - white dial and titanium, I'm in!


----------



## mtbkr65 (Feb 11, 2013)

Absolutely awesome, will definitely have to add this to my collection!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Tempest Commodore looks to have all the right measurements. I like the Blue & The Black dials!


----------



## micahpop (Oct 9, 2013)

Man, I am weak. Just pre-ordered a white one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## core attitude (Dec 28, 2012)

Well done, those are very nice looking pieces and the titanium is a real plus.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow!
Awesome design Ben and great pics as usual Demo.
I can't decide between the Arabic or stick markers, although leaning towards arabic green dial. Sandwich with LumiBrite.....what a combo!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

The green dial looks fantastic! I wish I had the available funds to pre-order one


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

ApexWildCard said:


> Demo your photos are amazing and I have made that comment many times before.
> 
> Thank you for posting this one I am down for sure with this. _APEX
> 
> _


Thanks guys. 

I know how hard it can be to decide on a new watch purchase without having good clear photos from all angles (including wrist shots).


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

Outstanding pics Demo. Love the sandwich dial on these.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

After reviewing Demo's photos that are amazing I am really liking the Green dial even more!


----------



## jaho (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks great, Ben. I'm loving the fully lumed white dial!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Just whored these on a large subaru forum where it's catching interest! I'm itching for a ti watch, this looks awesome.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in for one... Black dial with stick markers.

Will the bracelets be sized with screws? I can't tell from the pictures if they're one-sided screws, or if they're pin and collar. I much rather have a screwed bracelet for sizing.
Thanks!


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystik said:


> I'm in for one... Black dial with stick markers.
> 
> Will the bracelets be sized with screws? I can't tell from the pictures if they're one-sided screws, or if they're pin and collar. I much rather have a screwed bracelet for sizing.
> Thanks!


The bracelet uses collar and pin system. Allows for a thinner and lighter bracelet. Pretty straight forward and simple to size. No risk of screws coming loose. Just size once and use the micro adjusts on clasps for minor adjustments

Ben


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Some more photos














On a 7 1/4 wrist


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

WOW, LOOKS GREAT. VERY TEMPTED. THANK YOU FOR THE COMPETITION


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

This is not a deal killer for me or anything, but is a 5-ring ZULU/Nato strap not included this time as it did with the Viking model? Just curious.


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Like the lume dial with the baton markers the best, good luck.


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

WANT!
Titanium is my kryptonite!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

TempestBen said:


> Some more photos
> View attachment 1442172
> 
> View attachment 1442175
> ...


looks good Ben. That would be a good fit for a 7 inch wrist. Loved the look of the Viking but wasn't sure how that would work on a 7 inch wrist .


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Move this sucker up! What will the regular price be?


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I know people think screws are the answer but they aren't, they are easier to adjust but it's not something that has to be done often, pin and collar or even split pins are much better in everyday use.


TempestBen said:


> The bracelet uses collar and pin system. Allows for a thinner and lighter bracelet. Pretty straight forward and simple to size. No risk of screws coming loose. Just size once and use the micro adjusts on clasps for minor adjustments
> 
> Ben


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystik said:


> This is not a deal killer for me or anything, but is a 5-ring ZULU/Nato strap not included this time as it did with the Viking model? Just curious.


I was not planning to include a zulu strap as the hardware of the existing straps do not match the titanium.

It does look really good on a leather strap though. Pictured to come


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> looks good Ben. That would be a good fit for a 7 inch wrist. Loved the look of the Viking but wasn't sure how that would work on a 7 inch wrist .


Im sure someone could post a photo of the Viking on 7 inch wrist.

The commodore is not too small and not to large. Its very comfortable with the 14.65mm thickness and lightweight.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

poison said:


> Move this sucker up! What will the regular price be?


Price will go up about $100 after the pre-order period


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> Price will go up about $100 after the pre-order period


Not bad.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you guys think?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> What do you guys think?


Dammit. Gorgeous.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Digging the blue 3 6 9 12 dial!


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

micahpop said:


> Man, I am weak. Just pre-ordered a white one.


I got the black/non numeric.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

ilitig8 said:


> Digging the blue 3 6 9 12 dial!


I dig it, but my St dupont has identical numbers. Not sure which we I will go, if I order.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> What do you guys think?


Looks very nice. Like how the white stitching matches the dial.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

poison said:


> I dig it, but my St dupont has identical numbers. Not sure which we I will go, if I order.


How about the stick baton dial?

Keep the orders coming guys


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

It won't be out for another 5 months or so... and the wait is already killing me. o|


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

looks great Ben! Would like to see on a black leather strap with white stitching also.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

WatchDialOrange said:


> looks great Ben! Would like to see on a black leather strap with white stitching also.


That or dark brown leather with off white stitching.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> That or dark brown leather with off white stitching.


I have some new brown leather straps with off white stitxhing coming in next week. So i will get some pictures up.

I dont have any black straps with white stitching. Anyone want to lend me one...?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> How about the stick baton dial?
> 
> Keep the orders coming guys


Yeah, maybe. Tough call, because I do like numbers on my dials.


----------



## Tangmeister (Sep 18, 2013)

Another great watch from Ben. 

Gonna go with black dial. Baton or arabic dial? What do you guys think?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Tangmeister said:


> Another great watch from Ben.
> 
> Gonna go with black dial. Baton or arabic dial? What do you guys think?


Arabic, unless you have a jlc Navy seal, or dupont raid...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

First, great job, man. I can imagine what the Ti feels like and the package seems really tight. 

However, err, the hands are just plain. I almost never complain about hands. What about a very slight Ti border around the lume? Something. They just look like the lume and hands are one.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in.

I won $7 in lottery this week. Lady Luck is on my side 

I wish full lume dial had all black hands, but black dial with numbers looks good too...

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> That or dark brown leather with off white stitching.











Here you go


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> First, great job, man. I can imagine what the Ti feels like and the package seems really tight.
> 
> However, err, the hands are just plain. I almost never complain about hands. What about a very slight Ti border around the lume? Something. They just look like the lume and hands are one.


They look like one in photos but you can see white border in person


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?
> View attachment 1456555


They are pretty cool :-D and need them :-D

.: sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper :.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?
> View attachment 1456555


Me!


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?
> View attachment 1456555


Send one my way!
I'll need something to put mine on when I'm not wearing it.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you guys prefer pin and collar system or screw for the bracelet?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't like Pin and collar.. too easy to loose the small pieces.. Great looking design Ben... How long is the pre-sale up for, and what's the schedule for the production and shipping? 

Also for those of us that have never ordered from you before, can you post your website for pre-order?

Thanks!!


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Barry.g said:


> I don't like Pin and collar.. too easy to loose the small pieces.. Great looking design Ben... How long is the pre-sale up for, and what's the schedule for the production and shipping?
> 
> Also for those of us that have never ordered from you before, can you post your website for pre-order?
> 
> Thanks!!


Some people expressed conerns about the pin and collar system so I've decided to change it back to screws construction for the bracelet.

Looking at End Aug/Early Sept delivery. Pre-sale should up until Juneish

Website is www.tempestwatches.com , check it out


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Do you guys prefer pin and collar system or screw for the bracelet?


One piece screws that thread into opposing link. Please!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Some people expressed conerns about the pin and collar system so I've decided to change it back to screws construction for the bracelet.
> 
> Looking at End Aug/Early Sept delivery. Pre-sale should up until Juneish
> 
> Website is www.tempestwatches.com, check it out


Ben - FYI web link is no longer working. Thx.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Ben - FYI web link is no longer working. Thx.


Just tried. Should work


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Some people expressed conerns about the pin and collar system so I've decided to change it back to screws construction for the bracelet.
> 
> Looking at End Aug/Early Sept delivery. Pre-sale should up until Juneish
> 
> Website is www.tempestwatches.com , check it out


Yes! I would prefer screw construction over pin and collar for the bracelet. Thank you for making back the change! Now I don't have any regrets about placing an order


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?
> View attachment 1456555


Well if you're offering then sure!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Some people expressed conerns about the pin and collar system so I've decided to change it back to screws construction for the bracelet.
> 
> Looking at End Aug/Early Sept delivery. Pre-sale should up until Juneish
> 
> Website is www.tempestwatches.com , check it out


Very good move. Screws are so much nicer to deal with than a pin and collar. I've spent enough time being frustrated with Seiko re-sizing!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?
> View attachment 1456555


I would love one of those Ben! Thanks!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone else having problems getting on the website or am I just "special"?? o|


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Loads with no issues for me.



Radar1 said:


> Anyone else having problems getting on the website or am I just "special"?? o|


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Anyone else having problems getting on the website or am I just "special"?? o|


Working fine for me. If you're using Chrome then try deleting your cookies. That usually solves the problem for me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. It seems to be fine from home. Maybe a firewall issue at work.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?


Pretty sure we all do. I say we have a meet up and arm wrestle for it, or play beer pong or something.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> So heres a line up for the giveaway. Who wants them?
> View attachment 1456555


I want one!


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Mystik said:


> I want one!


Same here. Tempest Fommodore looks good.


----------



## thequadb (May 19, 2009)

Love the new design, nice job. Titanium was a fantastic choice.

My two cents....stick baton dial for sure and screw construction in the bracelet.

My only criticism is the bezel. One of the most striking features of the viking is the aggressive gear like bezel design. I wish the same/similar bezel design of the Viking was used on this new piece. It looks pretty subdued with the current set up.


----------



## thequadb (May 19, 2009)

might be a stupid question... is the 44.5mm measurement of the bezel or the case? And if that measurement is for the case, is it measuring with the crown guards? Just trying to get a sense of its true size


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

thequadb said:


> might be a stupid question... is the 44.5mm measurement of the bezel or the case? And if that measurement is for the case, is it measuring with the crown guards? Just trying to get a sense of its true size


I believe 44.5mm is the dimension across the bezel. This does not include the crown guards.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

thequadb said:


> Love the new design, nice job. Titanium was a fantastic choice.
> 
> My two cents....stick baton dial for sure and screw construction in the bracelet.
> 
> My only criticism is the bezel. One of the most striking features of the viking is the aggressive gear like bezel design. I wish the same/similar bezel design of the Viking was used on this new piece. It looks pretty subdued with the current set up.


I LOVE the big teeth on the current bezel, it's awesome. One of my favorite design features.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> View attachment 1455333
> 
> 
> Here you go


WANT.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

I also have a soft spot for titanium... This watch is a very good deal, my only criticism being the date at 4.5...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never had a ti watch, but I know I dislike heavy watches, so I'm sure I'd love ti.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

New day, new wrist shots?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

thequadb said:


> might be a stupid question... is the 44.5mm measurement of the bezel or the case? And if that measurement is for the case, is it measuring with the crown guards? Just trying to get a sense of its true size


the case is about 46mms including crown guard not including crown. With the crown it's about 49mm. The size is quite manageable.

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Try to get some new wrist shots tomorrow when I have better lighting 

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

poison said:


> I've never had a ti watch, but I know I dislike heavy watches, so I'm sure I'd love ti.


I was very pleasantly surprised as to how comfortable this watch is. The light weight titanium construction, downward curvature of the short lugs and relatively flat caseback all combine to make the Commodore an extremely comfortable watch. I wore the black dialed version for a day and never even knew I had it on.... except to look at it's cool design constantly ;-).


----------



## mdinana (Apr 14, 2014)

Entered! Looks like a great, simple design. Me likey.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> Try to get some new wrist shots tomorrow when I have better lighting
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Is this one of the very few watches out there these days that come with 500 meters of water resistance and no helium escape/release valve? Not that I'm complaining. It's just that it's rare to see a watch with any water resistance 500 meters or above and not come with a helium escape/release valve.

The only other watch that I can think of top of my head is the 40mm Helson SD.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I am really really liking this watch. Everytime I see a new post I have to check it. I would have really lilked if it was available for the Summer. This looks like a great Beach Watch. Why oh why late August early September... One thing I hate is to have a great looking watch hiding under a sleeve. Maybe just Maybe we can get these a little early? I would gladly put the 250.00 down. I REALLY REALLY LIKE the White/lume / numbers dial.. Oh and have i stated that I ABSOLUTELY love Ti?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ok now I have two divers on order do I really need to add a third......................loving that green


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

You do, yes.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystik said:


> Is this one of the very few watches out there these days that come with 500 meters of water resistance and no helium escape/release valve? Not that I'm complaining. It's just that it's rare to see a watch with any water resistance 500 meters or above and not come with a helium escape/release valve.
> 
> The only other watch that I can think of top of my head is the 40mm Helson SD.


Because 99.9% folks would not use the watch to the point where they require a HEV. Without a HEV I can offer the watch at a lower price point


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> Because 99.9% folks would not use the watch to the point where they require a HEV. Without a HEV I can offer the watch at a lower price point


No kidding. I'd think most people would be more than fine with a 100m watch, let alone 500m w/ HEV.


----------



## whsieh (Mar 21, 2011)

ok, i'm in love. my bank account won't but that doesn't matter anymore


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

whsieh said:


> ok, i'm in love. my bank account won't but that doesn't matter anymore


Caution, meet wind.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Heres a close-up of the detail on caseback


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> Heres a close-up of the detail on caseback


That's beautiful.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I can't wait to see examples of the numbered dials!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> Heres a close-up of the detail on caseback
> View attachment 1471083


Ben, caseback is looking good. Much cleaner than prototype. |>


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It would make a nice tattoo.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

My issue is that I'm not really a patient individual, and every (awesome) teaser photo reminds me that I still have around four months to wait to get my hands on my new watch!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

It's the end of April, maybe not.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

And the winner of the first CP watch holder is......

Page=9









Post = 8










WatchDialOrange said:


> I would love one of those Ben! Thanks!


Congrats and PM me your address


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

And the winner of the first CP watch holder is......

Page=9










Post = 8
















Originally Posted by *WatchDialOrange*
I would love one of those Ben! Thanks!

Congrats and PM me your address


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow, that was a conversation killer, haha!


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Got some new pictures of the bracelet (with screws) I will be posting soon


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

TempestBen said:


> And the winner of the first CP watch holder is......
> 
> Page=9
> 
> ...


Wow this is awesome Ben thank you for the CP watch holder!!!
1st time winning anything on a forum! Looking forward to hanging a Tempest Viking on this watch holder someday soon!
thank again !!
gary


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> Got some new pictures of the bracelet (with screws) I will be posting soon


Excellent news Ben. Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Ben

any pics yet?



TempestBen said:


> Got some new pictures of the bracelet (with screws) I will be posting soon


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry guys here you go

Renderings







Actual


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice! I'm already loving the new bracelet.

Will the bracelet clasp also have pearlage decoration just like the Viking's bracelet?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't decide whether I prefer the black or white dial. What's everyone's opinion?

Ben, how is the breakdown in terms of dial colors of the pre-order? I guess I might follow the majority. Or not


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Why there is no Version Green Dial with stick Hour markers?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

dsvilhena said:


> I can't decide whether I prefer the black or white dial. What's everyone's opinion?
> 
> Ben, how is the breakdown in terms of dial colors of the pre-order? I guess I might follow the majority. Or not


I went white, with Arabic numbers. There was something about the full-lume dial (thanks to DEMO111's incredible photos) that I found appealing.

I was also attracted by the weird coincidence of the manufacturer/model naming: during the early 80's my friends spent a large part of their free time playing a table-top Tempest arcade game in the Commodore Hotel in North Bay, ON. It is so engrained in the group psyche that one friend owns an instance of the game in question and another named his business after it, as well.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystik said:


> Nice! I'm already loving the new bracelet.
> 
> Will the bracelet clasp also have pearlage decoration just like the Viking's bracelet?


Went without the pearlage on the clasp this time as it keep it simple to maintain. I will be posting an update and how to maintain the watch and keep looking like new.

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

ferro01 said:


> Why there is no Version Green Dial with stick Hour markers?


We did a prototype Green dial with stick markers and green dial with arabic numbers and made a decision that arabic numbers version suited the green dial more.


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't get that blue dial (with numbers) out of my head. Its literally haunting me. V V nice in ti, too.


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

OK, couldn't take it anymore, just pre ordered the blue with numbers. Just love everything about this and especially the size and titanium, 9015, sandwich style, lume, bezel, design, pre order cost...well, I guess I actually do love everything about it.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

TempestBen said:


> We did a prototype Green dial with stick markers and green dial with arabic numbers and made a decision that arabic numbers version suited the green dial more.


Ive been wearing the Green Dial stick marker prototype and it has grown on me.... We had made a decision to include a small batch green dial stick marker in production


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Decision! Please let us know when it is on the website to order!


----------



## haveyouethan (Jan 12, 2014)

I really love the look of the white dial. Only problem is.. I can't decide between the stick dial or the numbered dial!


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

ferro01 said:


> Good Decision! Please let us know when it is on the website to order!


I just updated so its on the website now. Just pick the right option for the green dial as the image will not change as I have not updated the rendering


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

haveyouethan said:


> I really love the look of the white dial. Only problem is.. I can't decide between the stick dial or the numbered dial!


Get both..haha


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I like the blue and white dials.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Ordered on spec the unseen green baton dial  Hoping for a picture up soon?


----------



## Force434 (Feb 26, 2013)

DaveD said:


> Ordered on spec the yet as unseen baton green dial Hoping for a picture up soon?


If you look back to the first page of the thread, you'll see that Demo111 posted pics for all 4 dial configurations. Green was the last one, just scroll down a bit. Looks good in the green :-!

EDIT: Right, you meant the stick-dial version of green...indeed that's yet to appear in pics! I don't think you have to worry in any case, the color of the green dial looks quite good to me, and I prefer the cleaner look w/o numbers. Good choice!


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Force434 said:


> If you look back to the first page of the thread, you'll see that Demo111 posted pics for all 4 dial configurations. Green was the last one, just scroll down a bit. Looks good in the green :-!
> 
> EDIT: Right, you meant the stick-dial version of green...indeed that's yet to appear in pics! I don't think you have to worry in any case, the color of the green dial looks quite good to me, and I prefer the cleaner look w/o numbers. Good choice!


Try to get some quick shots of the green baton for you guys tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

All, how much Ben said prices will increase after pre-sales? I'm just trying to sort out my cash flow so I might wait a couple months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Heres a quick picture of the green dial with baton markers. Excuse the dust


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, that is my favorite Version! Thanks!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Green baton dial looks great! I made, for me, the right selection! Now the wait...


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

When will the pre-Order ends?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

ferro01 said:


> When will the pre-Order ends?


Looking to end pre-order around early to mid Aug.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Got a selection of revised dials in...
- no more camel toe for 12H on stick dial
- stenciled detail added 12H and 3H on Arabic dial


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Is It the pic on my phone or is some of them sandwich dials? 

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

whoa said:


> Is It the pic on my phone or is some of them sandwich dials?
> 
> .:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


They are all sandwich dials


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> They are all sandwich dials


Oh cool! I didn't know that  I haven't got a sandwich dial.. And only titanium I have is a Casio protek.. Hmm :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

More photos of the completed watch with new dials

Blue Stick







Blue Arabic







Black Arabic







Green Arabic


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Gonna pick another lucky winner for a CP watch holder on WUS at the end of this month. Who wants it?


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I do!!

Barry Garfield


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

I need to snatch some of those holders!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd love one of those holders, Ben!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ben, the new dials look really good. |>


----------



## vp70m (Feb 22, 2012)

Want holder!
Want the watch too, but at least I was able to put a deposit on that...


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> More photos of the completed watch with new dials
> 
> Blue Stick
> View attachment 1505897
> ...


Those are some great looking dials. This is one of the better looking new divers I've see recently.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Count me in. My green dial will look good parked on the give away watch stand.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the positive feedback. Always nice to hear after all that hard work.

For some reason, I'm unable to edit my OP. Anyone know how I can edit some updates?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> Thanks guys for all the positive feedback. Always nice to hear after all that hard work.
> 
> For some reason, I'm unable to edit my OP. Anyone know how I can edit some updates?


Ben, There is only a certain time period that a post can be edited. I believe we are past that time at this point.

Maybe a Mod could help you out.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

No new photos of the white dial version?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

tmstu said:


> No new photos of the white dial version?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That's what I was wondering. I really liked the white lume dial.
Would really like it with sticks and camel toe!


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

chasecj7 said:


> That's what I was wondering. I really liked the white lume dial.
> Would really like it with sticks and camel toe!


I'm still waiting for the full black framed hands for the white dial. I will post some photos when they are ready.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Excellent. Can't wait to see how the white dial is coming along (since that's the one I ordered).

Question: In the original prototype shots by Demo111 (first page of thread), the hands on the white dial version had white ends that I thought contrasted poorly with the white of the dial (just my opinion). Will the hands on the final version have black ends like all of the other dial colours, or are you sticking with the white ends. Personally, I think the hands would look better with the black ends.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

SurlyTroll said:


> Excellent. Can't wait to see how the white dial is coming along (since that's the one I ordered).
> 
> Question: In the original prototype shots by Demo111 (first page of thread), the hands on the white dial version had white ends that I thought contrasted poorly with the white of the dial (just my opinion). Will the hands on the final version have black ends like all of the other dial colours, or are you sticking with the white ends. Personally, I think the hands would look better with the black ends.


The white dial will be full black framed hands. Can't wait for my sample to be ready.

Sent from my SM-N9007 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Gonna pick another lucky winner for a CP watch holder on WUS at the end of this month. Who wants it?
> View attachment 1507040


Would want this :-D

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

I stumbled upon this watch mentioned in another thread and of course had to search this thread out! Glad that I did as this is an outstanding follow up to the Viking. I don't have a Viking as I was put of by the price, getting in on the Commodore in the preorder stage and saving about $100 makes this right at my sweet spot! Thanks for getting the price on this down a bit from the IMHO high price of the Viking. 

Put in a pre-order for a black Arabic!


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Things seem to have gone quiet. Hopefully everything is going to plan. 

Still waiting for updated photos of the white dial with full black framed hands.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

tmstu said:


> Things seem to have gone quiet. Hopefully everything is going to plan.
> 
> Still waiting for updated photos of the white dial with full black framed hands.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Hi guys, yes been slow lately. Everything is in motion and going to plan so not much to report on.

We are in the process of another photo shoot. For the time being, here is a teaser.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Still a fine looking watch. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

SteamJ said:


> Still a fine looking watch. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


Have you pre ordered yours?


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

I haven't ordered yet because I can't decide between the blue and white versions which is why I'm waiting for more pictures of the white one.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait to see the additional photos so I can make up my mind and pre-order before the end of the month!!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Let's keep this going.. Still waiting for the photo shoot to order, so Ben, are you going to extend the pre-order pricing past the end of June?

Thanks
Barry


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Barry.g said:


> Let's keep this going.. Still waiting for the photo shoot to order, so Ben, are you going to extend the pre-order pricing past the end of June?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry


Back at post 160 Ben said early to mid August.

I'm waiting for the updated photos especially of the white stick dial. I'm thinking I can spend the money I save by pre-ordering on an orange Isofrane. I think it will go well with the Tempest logo and the second hand.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

I will go Crazy.......ö i can not make a decision about The colour Version....... Green or white?


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

White


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd be all for he white except I don't like the idea of a full lume dial so I went for the black, but like the green also.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a picture of the white arabic dial...


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Sweet! Like the hour & minute hands much better than the ones on the prototype - the dial and hands seem much more integrated / cohesive. Now I am impatiently looking forward to the end of August/ early September. Hopefully shipping ETA is still on target...



TempestBen said:


> Here's a picture of the white arabic dial...


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

SurlyTroll said:


> Sweet! Like the hour & minute hands much better than the ones on the prototype - the dial and hands seem much more integrated / cohesive. Now I am impatiently looking forward to the end of August/ early September. Hopefully shipping ETA is still on target...


We are on schedule and so far no delays are projected 

Keep the order coming guys. Don't miss out on the pre-order Price.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> We are on schedule and so far no delays are projected


Excellent news Ben. |> |>


----------



## NG111 (Oct 25, 2009)

That is excellent news, Ben, and thanks for sharing. Much appreciated.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Here's a picture of the white arabic dial...


Any chance of a lume shot?

I'm torn between a white face stick and a blue face Arabic


----------



## johnnycasaba (May 19, 2012)

Hey Ben, what grade of titanium are you using?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

tmstu said:


> Any chance of a lume shot?
> 
> I'm torn between a white face stick and a blue face Arabic


Here you go


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

johnnycasaba said:


> Hey Ben, what grade of titanium are you using?


Using grade 2


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Here you go


Thanks Ben.

Now I just need to make a decision.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Using grade 2


Is there any way you can still make a change to grade 5 titanium before production/machining begins? It would offer a longer lasting and more durable product in the end, ensuring a longer lifetime of the watch.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Mystik said:


> Is there any way you can still make a change to grade 5 titanium before production/machining begins? It would offer a longer lasting and more durable product in the end, ensuring a longer lifetime of the watch.


I am not in the know of different grades of Titanium, and which is better. Ben has done a fantastic job on this watch, and based on the value of it I am absolutely in love with it. Just wish I had the money now.

I am sure the pricing based on the different grades would also drive the price up. Based on what I have read on the Grade 2 and Grade 5 I think we are splitting atoms.

*Grade 2*
Grade 2 titanium is called the "workhorse" of the commercially pure titanium industry, thanks to its varied usability and wide availability. It shares many of the same qualities as Grade 1 titanium, but it is slightly stronger. Both are equally corrosion resistant.
This grade possesses good weldability, strength, *ductility* and *formability*. This makes Grade 2 titanium bar and sheet are the prime choice for many fields of applications:


Architecture
Power generation
Medical industry
Hydro-carbon processing
Marine industry
Exhaust pipe shrouds
Airframe skin
Desalination
Chemical processing
Chlorate manufacturing

*Ti 6Al-4V (Grade 5)*
Known as the "workhorse" of the titanium alloys, Ti 6Al-4V, or Grade 5 titanium, is the most commonly used of all titanium alloys. It accounts for 50 percent of total titanium usage the world over.
Its usability lies in its many benefits. Ti 6Al-4V may be heat treated to increase its strength. It can be used in welded construction at service temperatures of up to 600° F. This alloy offers its high strength at a light weight, useful formability and high corrosion resistance.
Ti 6AI-4V's usability makes it the best alloy for use in several industries, like the aerospace, medical, marine and chemical processing industries. It can be used in the creation of such technical things as:


Aircraft turbines
Engine components
Aircraft structural components
Aerospace fasteners
High-performance automatic parts
Marine applications
Sports equipments


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Qualitative descriptions are nice, but I'm more of a quantitative numbers guy myself...

*316L stainless steel:
*Tensile Strength - 485 MPa
Yield Strength - 170 MPa
Hardness - 217 Brinell scale

*904L stainless steel:
*Tensile Strength - 490 MPa
Yield Strength - 220 MPa
Hardness - 192 Brinell scale

*Titanium (Grade 2):
*Tensile Strength - 344 MPa
Yield Strength - 275 MPa
Hardness - 160 Brinell Scale

*Titanium (6Al-4V a.k.a. Grade 5):
*Tensile Strength - 1170 MPa
Yield Strength - 1100 MPa
Hardness - 379 Brinell scale


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Mystik said:


> Qualitative descriptions are nice, but I'm more of a quantitative numbers guy myself...
> 
> *316L stainless steel:
> *Tensile Strength - 485 MPa
> ...


Yikes. Good post.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

I mean, I don't have a problem with Grade 2 titanium. I just thought that if there was a choice, I would much rather prefer the upgrade. I would happily pay for the difference too. I have plenty of household items made from 6Al4V/grade 5 titanium, and I thought a Ti watch would add another cool factor. A lot of iconic watches are made with grade 5 titanium: Tudor Pelagos, Omega X-33, Omega Z-33, a few Omega PO models, some JLC models, etc.

But I'm sure in the overall scheme of things, it won't matter that much. Grade 2 will also be easier to machine. And most people won't notice a large difference in performance either.

And for the record, I already have a Commodore on pre-order.
I should save up for that Pelagos also...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Grade 5 would be cool, very cool...


Mystik said:


> Qualitative descriptions are nice, but I'm more of a quantitative numbers guy myself...
> 
> *316L stainless steel:
> *Tensile Strength - 485 MPa
> ...


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

The decision to use grade 2 was made taking into a few points into consideration.

1. Any watch you wear regardless of material is prone and will scratch one point or another. Grade 2 maybe slighty easier to scratch but on the other side of the coin, it is super easy to restore the finish simply making a few passes with a ink or pen eraser. Added the "self healing" properties of Ti which is actually the patina from oxidation which helps to naturally cover up scratches.

2. Grade 2 Ti has a really cool gun metal color and dullness to it. While Grade 5 Ti looks almost like stainless steel.

3. It is well documented that some large brands such as Breitling also use grade 2

If scratche are your concern. Here is the easiest way to get rid of scratches









Get one of these pen/ink erasers at a stationary store









Before picture of the clasps from desk dives.









After a few passes with the eraser. Takes no time at all and looks like new.

I have been wearing this watch for 2 months straight and it's very comfortable to wear. Given the specs, the price and the quality, you can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Four months and seven pages later - order placed.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> The decision to use grade 2 was made taking into a few points into consideration.
> 
> 1. Any watch you wear regardless of material is prone and will scratch one point or another. Grade 2 maybe slighty easier to scratch but on the other side of the coin, it is super easy to restore the finish simply making a few passes with a ink or pen eraser. Added the "self healing" properties of Ti which is actually the patina from oxidation which helps to naturally cover up scratches.
> 
> ...


Ben, I'm glad you chose Grade 2 Titianium. It has a gorgeous warm tone to it and it will be easy to touch up the brushed finish. Plus, I want this watch to look like a _titanium_ watch, (Grade 5 titanium doesn't have the warm tone to it's appearance and looks more like SS).


----------



## KOVALAM (May 5, 2010)

Blue looks good, with Arabic indexes.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

leaning towards the blue dial with Arabic too...


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Ben for letting us know the thoughts behind your choice in material. I have another titanium watch that is grade 2 and I loved it because of the very reasons you mentioned!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd be all over the full lume if I didn't just by a white harpoon, maybe the Arabic white? hmmm.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a comparison between Titanium and Stainless Steel. The Titanium has a warm gun metal tone and feels really good against the skin.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I like the tone of the titanium. Good call on that grade.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Can't decide between Arabic or stick markers. Normally I prefer non-Arabic markers but thinking the Arabic might show of the sandwich dial better in this case? What did you get can you sway me one way or another....


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

primerak said:


> Can't decide between Arabic or stick markers. Normally I prefer non-Arabic markers but thinking the Arabic might show of the sandwich dial better in this case? What did you get can you sway me one way or another....


I went with the white dial, Arabic markers. Everyone has their own likes and preferences; this was the combination that 'spoke' to me. I think that the sandwich dial is emphasized by the larger-sized Arabic markers. The most recent photos of the white dial, and the lume shot that Ben posted, just serve (to me, anyway) to confirm my original decision. I'm looking forward to the ship date.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

More comparison photos


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah yeah. The duo is looking good.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I thinking the Commodore will wear much smaller based on lug to lug and thickness than Viking, but in the comparison photo's it looks about the same size?


----------



## jadtexas (May 25, 2014)

Wow! Very nice. I really like the big numbers. Looks super legible and the lume appears outstanding.


----------



## pjnix (Sep 23, 2013)

Great looking diver! Looking forward to learning more about it.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

primerak said:


> I thinking the Commodore will wear much smaller based on lug to lug and thickness than Viking, but in the comparison photo's it looks about the same size?


Due to the reduced thickness and low weight the Commodore wears much smaller.


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 29, 2009)

Love this new watch,a must ave in blackdial withut the numbers..I have the iking one,no te best div watc I ever owned..Great job Bn I will have one..


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

I hear ya bill... But for me probably blue dial with numbers.. I have so many black dials and stick markers, it will be great to have either a blue or green dial with numbers... Just need to sell a few others to grab one of these soon... then hopefully an Orange Viking..
Barry


----------



## loosecannon (Oct 29, 2009)

It will be hard to beat the best ( VIKING ) but Ben It looks like Commodore.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of the new packaging. The tool is the shiny bit in the corner. Its in all the way to the bottom so no way for tool and watch to come in contact


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Love the watch, but I think the packaging is a little minimalist for me.. I'd like to have a polishing cloth and also room for a leather or rubber strap...I've seen much better packaging on watches costing much less...


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey Ben, When will the pre-order end? I'm just waiting on some funds before clicking on the buy button but don't want to miss out.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

tmstu said:


> Hey Ben, When will the pre-order end? I'm just waiting on some funds before clicking on the buy button but don't want to miss out.


Looking at ending the pre-order before the end of Aug


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> Looking at ending the pre-order before the end of Aug


Anyone contemplating the Commodore purchase definitely should get in on the preorder. After seeing and handling this watch, I can say this is an incredible deal for a titanium watch with titanium bracelet.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Ben

Any chance you offer a payment method different from PayPal? I'm asking this because if I use my paypal account you'll have to ship to my country where import taxes are exhorbitant. Or maybe you could ship to an address in US or UK I could indicate.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

dsvilhena said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Any chance you offer a payment method different from PayPal? I'm asking this because if I use my paypal account you'll have to ship to my country where import taxes are exhorbitant. Or maybe you could ship to an address in US or UK I could indicate.


Send me an email [email protected]


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

It honestly looks very tempting.. I'll see what are my funds like near the end of August..


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

TempestBen said:


>


Haha, made me smile Ben.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks. I thought the picture was perfect to describe pre-orders

Just a quick update, the production is going according to plan with a ready date of Early September.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Thanks. I thought the picture was perfect to describe pre-orders
> 
> Just a quick update, the production is going according to plan with a ready date of Early September.


So I got an email saying, "For a limited time, Pre-orders will include Free Shipping!"

Does this include the people who previously pre-ordered?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystik said:


> So I got an email saying, "For a limited time, Pre-orders will include Free Shipping!"
> 
> Does this include the people who previously pre-ordered?


Yes it does  Anyone who paid in full will be refunded shipping costs as well


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

We're you guys holding out for the free shipping? Right after I announced it a bunch of orders came in. Lol


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

of course Ben!! It definitely is helping push me to purchase... also how do I pay the deposit by credit card instead of paypal? 

thanks

Barry


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Free shipping is a bonus for sure but for me I wanted to pay in full now to avoid it later.

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Free shipping is nice but I was waiting for some funds which came through yesterday so I ordered a white stick today.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Barry.g said:


> of course Ben!! It definitely is helping push me to purchase... also how do I pay the deposit by credit card instead of paypal?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Barry


You can pay with credit card via paypal. Other way us by bank wire. Either way send me a email to [email protected] and I will sort you out.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Ben. I'm located in Canada. What country does the Tempest ship from?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

bvc2005 said:


> Hi Ben. I'm located in Canada. What country does the Tempest ship from?


Im from toronto myself. Im located in Hong Kong now and the watches will be shipping from here as well.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, just paid the deposit for the blue Arabic dial!! The quality of my newly acquired Viking pushed me to buy the Commodore... 

Barry


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

bumping this up ... Don't miss out on the pre-order!!!

Here's the one I'm getting..







Oh, and let's not forget the special tool needed to remove scratches from the titanium ;-)



Gotta love it!! So many great dial colors and combinations to choose from...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Ben, is the free shipping international?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

For deliveries to EU countries we now welcome you to FORaSEC!

Prices are in Euro and include VAT tax already! No hassle with importing and customs. We ship from The Netherlands. Also for service!

Very exciting to add Tempest to our shop! We are the only official point of sale in Europe. The Commodore is priced at 535 euro during pre sales.

FORaSEC Web Store

We also offer Magrette, Halios (halioswatches.eu), TNT and more micro brands will be added soon.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm torn between white dial Tempest and the new Raven vintage...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes


Drop of a Hat said:


> Ben, is the free shipping international?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Guys, renowned watch blog FratelloWatches had the prototypes for some time to play around with. They took some amazing pictures as well and just published their article.

See here: Hands-On With The Tempest Commodore ? Fratello Watches

I will add some pictures that Bert Buijsrogge took for this shoot. I love his work. You just have to.

For pre-order in Europe, please go here: www.forasec.com


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Just as an introduction Stephan from FORaSEC is the official distributer for Tempest in the EU. Any new orders in the EU please place them with Stephan. Outside of EU please continue to place them via www.tempestwatches.com


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice write up but I think he got the size wrong. Great shot of the black stick dial!


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Real nice write up and pics.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

primerak said:


> Nice write up but I think he got the size wrong. Great shot of the black stick dial!


Updated!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent review and pics. |> |>


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I just jumped off the fence. White Arabic Dial for me!!!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been watching this for a while now. Finally caved and placed an order for blue Arabic dial. I'm so weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the orders guys. Keep them coming!

Dont miss out on a sweet deal!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

And if anyone is in Dallas this weekend then be sure to come by the 3rd Dallas GTG. Ben generously just mailed out a Commodore prototype and a Viking for attendees to check out first-hand. Thanks, Ben!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the pics and impressions. 


SteamJ said:


> And if anyone is in Dallas this weekend then be sure to come by the 3rd Dallas GTG. Ben generously just mailed out a Commodore prototype and a Viking for attendees to check out first-hand. Thanks, Ben!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm torn on a blue or white dial. Wish I could do both but that's not happening. Currently have neither dial colour in my collection. Hmm.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

After a quick response to my very minor question from Ben, I took the leap. White Stick Index for me.

I just hope the size works out for me with my 6 3/4" wrist. :think:

Anyway, glad to be on board and waiting.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't decide whether to go with Arabic or stick dial. I am leaning towards black dial arabic for everyday use.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

So, thanks to Ben, I'm borrowing both a Commodore prototype and a Viking for the Dallas GTG we're having on Saturday.









My immediate impression of the Commodore is that it's a very impressive watch. I love the color tone of the titanium and it's light. I don't even notice the weight on my wrist. By contrast the Viking is heavy being all SS (which I love) but it's a noticeable difference. The sandwich dial is crisply cut and printed. The ceramic bezel is absolutely stunning. The bracelet has a sort of tiered appearance and is very comfortable and I love the ratcheting clasp. A nice detail of the clasp is the ratcheting portion underneath has "TEMPEST" engraved into it when extended giving it a nice added detail. Honestly it's a stunning watch. Great job, Ben!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

One pic?


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

poison said:


> One pic?


I'm at work but I can take some more later.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> So, thanks to Ben, I'm borrowing both a Commodore prototype and a Viking for the Dallas GTG we're having on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 1604568
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention the "Tempest" on the inside clasps has been changed to "Titanium". There was enough branding on the watch already


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

poison said:


> One pic?


Here is one i took last weekend


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's some more pics I just took. I'm really enjoying this watch.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice, can't wait till they start shipping. 

Just wish it was a white dial stick which is the model I've ordered😀


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Here's some more pics I just took. I'm really enjoying this watch.


Thank you for taking the time to post more excellent photos! Looking forward to getting this.

Cheers,

Casey


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the additional pics SteamJ, I really appreciate it! Case back, crown, bracelet, clasp, bezel and dial look great! Can't wait for my green stick!


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't wait to get my Commodore, blue arabic dial!!... Looks great on your wrist... People- get off the fence and grab one while you can with free shipping and $100.00 discount over price once the pre-order is over. Ben makes a great watch not just in looks but fit and finish!


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm IN!!!!
Been on the fence when I saw it about a week ago and it's been on my mind the whole week!
Couldn't hold back anymore and was worried that I'd miss out on the free shipping for pre-order. 
Just put my order in for a White Dial Arabic Dial


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Ben,

Correct me if I am wrong, but when I order from ForaSec, I have to pay the complete amount, and not a deposit?

Greetings,

Marc


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

scheersmarc said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but when I order from ForaSec, I have to pay the complete amount, and not a deposit?
> 
> ...


Hi Marc,

Yes, I reckoned that the waiting time until delivery will start is not that long. We handle lots of pre orders and normally waiting time is about 6 months. Or longer. Ben did a great job by reducing waiting time.

Contact me if that is an issue so we can work something out that works for you. We are flexible.

Stephan


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Barry.g said:


> Can't wait to get my Commodore, blue arabic dial!!... Looks great on your wrist... People- get off the fence and grab one while you can with free shipping and $100.00 discount over price once the pre-order is over. Ben makes a great watch not just in looks but fit and finish!


Tempting...but on a 6.5" wrist..I just don't know.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok Stephan, thanks for the reply.

Have you noticed that at your webstore, the picteres of the black Commodore with sticks and arabic, our mixed up?

greetings,

marc


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

scheersmarc said:


> Ok Stephan, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Have you noticed that at your webstore, the picteres of the black Commodore with sticks and arabic, our mixed up?
> 
> ...


Euh, well, obviously not. Will correct that. Thank you.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

FORaSEC says delivery in October on their website.

Tempest says early September.

???


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

scheersmarc said:


> FORaSEC says delivery in October on their website.
> 
> Tempest says early September.
> 
> ???


You guys are quick to notice.

As some of you that have handled the Viking will know that we spend a lot of our efforts on quality. There is an issue with tolerences with the production Commodore bracelet that is not up to my standards. So we must recitify the issue to make sure things are perfect. We are still checking with the updated delivery dates but looks like there will be a delay until October.

Applogies to everyone thats placed an order so far and we will do what we can to catch up the delivery and ensure you get the higest quality watch.

More to come as we have further updates...


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

I must be patient.....I must.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

No worries Ben. Would rather it be right (perfect) than rushed!!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

TempestBen said:


> You guys are quick to notice.
> 
> As some of you that have handled the Viking will know that we spend a lot of our efforts on quality. There is an issue with tolerences with the production Commodore bracelet that is not up to my standards. So we must recitify the issue to make sure things are perfect. We are still checking with the updated delivery dates but looks like there will be a delay until October.
> 
> ...


Will you extend preordering, it might help some of us get on board?


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Indeed, can you inform us about the deadline on the preordering?


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

TempestBen said:


> You guys are quick to notice.
> 
> As some of you that have handled the Viking will know that we spend a lot of our efforts on quality. There is an issue with tolerences with the production Commodore bracelet that is not up to my standards. So we must recitify the issue to make sure things are perfect. We are still checking with the updated delivery dates but looks like there will be a delay until October.
> 
> ...


Sorry Ben, but they call us WIS, remember...


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

TempestBen said:


> You guys are quick to notice.
> 
> As some of you that have handled the Viking will know that we spend a lot of our efforts on quality. There is an issue with tolerences with the production Commodore bracelet that is not up to my standards. So we must recitify the issue to make sure things are perfect. We are still checking with the updated delivery dates but looks like there will be a delay until October.
> 
> ...


Your QC standards are top notch for the Viking Ben. So it's actually nice to hear that there is a delay (in one way that is....) as it helps re-affirm that the Commodore will be top notch as well and that anything in the future will have to meet your strict tolerances as well.
AS others have mentioned though, I do hope you'll extend the pre-order pricing a little to help more get on board.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> You guys are quick to notice.
> 
> As some of you that have handled the Viking will know that we spend a lot of our efforts on quality. There is an issue with tolerences with the production Commodore bracelet that is not up to my standards. So we must recitify the issue to make sure things are perfect. We are still checking with the updated delivery dates but looks like there will be a delay until October.
> 
> ...


As someone who has spent time with both the Commodore and the Viking I can say that it will be worth the wait. The Commodore in prototype form is already a rock solid watch and Ben is still working to improve it. And if the quality of the Viking says anything then I can guarantee that the Commodore is going to be so much more value for your money than almost anything else out there. Seriously, the Viking has the most impressive bezel action I've ever experienced and that's including my Sinn diver and my Doxa. The finish is also so much nicer than the price would indicate. Truly impressive.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for understanding guys! I will be extending the per-order period. The website is set at $598 with free shipping but if you guys want the payments split into $250 deposit and balance later as before let me know.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

No worries Ben, Waiting with extended delivery dates on preorders is the name of the game in the watch world.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know the duties in USA will have to be paid when the Commodore arrives? Can it be paid to FedEx? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

dsvilhena said:


> Does anyone know the duties in USA will have to be paid when the Commodore arrives? Can it be paid to FedEx?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your PM


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

dsvilhena said:


> Does anyone know the duties in USA will have to be paid when the Commodore arrives? Can it be paid to FedEx?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would like some more info on the as well. 
Can you send me a pm too Ben?


TempestBen said:


> Check your PM


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

joquio said:


> Would like some more info on the as well.
> Can you send me a pm too Ben?


Sent. Check your PM


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

143.6g weight for a watch of this size on a bracelet is very good such is the beauty of using titanium. I have to say I like the design of the bezel and how this theme has continued into the bracelet.

The lumes in the images don't look that great though, is this due to the photography or because they are prototypes and not the finished article?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Luminated said:


> The lumes in the images don't look that great though, is this due to the photography or because they are prototypes and not the finished article?


The watches that were photographed were prototypes. Ben has said that the lume is being improved for the production pieces.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> The watches that were photographed were prototypes. Ben has said that the lume is being improved for the production pieces.


That is correct... The samples photographed are prototypes and the lume on production will be improved.

Ben


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Boy those are damn tempting pics from that right up.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

No worries Ben, I'm sure this will be an amazing diver.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Finally decided on the model.
Payment in full sent on a Black/Arabic dial. If anyone would still rather pay full price right away instead of just the deposit e-mail Ben for a PP invoice.
Can't wait to see this beauty and as others have said, if the quality is as good as the Viking this is going to be one heck of a great deal!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Was told the lumbrite used is equal or brighter than C3 so expecting good things from the lume.



Luminated said:


> 143.6g weight for a watch of this size on a bracelet is very good such is the beauty of using titanium. I have to say I like the design of the bezel and how this theme has continued into the bracelet.
> 
> The lumes in the images don't look that great though, is this due to the photography or because they are prototypes and not the finished article?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Was told the lumbrite used is equal or brighter than C3 so expecting good things from the lume.


Im right in thinking that Lumbrite is Seiko's version of Superluminova?


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Im right in thinking that Lumbrite is Seiko's version of Superluminova?


You are correct.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> You are correct.


Well that should mean it will have decent lumes and a quick google check on the Viking confirmed this as its lumes are top notch. It's something I feel is in excusable for a dive watch to not to have good lumes so good to hear that won't be a concern for anyone here then.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Again some wrist time with the Commodore meeting Ben IRL at the Watch Fair.

We had lots of messages and mails passed between us before we met. I could say a lot about the Watch. Let me suffice by saying it is as awesome as they get. When on the wrist it is hard taking it off. And that is a mental thing, because that buckle is working well.

But maybe more interesting is to tell a bit about the guy who created it. He's a guy who takes watches seriously. Very seriously. Did I say really, really seriously? You get my point... He is not toying around. Customers are priority. Quality is a given. He does not like compromising on his ideas. Sound of mind. Let's just say he probably could make a lot more money spending his time differently.

When buying (and selling) watches, I believe it is important to "feel" whom you're buying from. Who is the creator. Not necessarily by name or face, but by the spirit of his watches. wearing the Commodore that happens. It just does.

Nobody will be disappointed by this watch. At the pre order price I consider it a steal. Am I biased? Probably yes. But I stand behind the stuff I distribute. And that is linked a lot to the people side of it. Trust, serious customer focus and an original twist to watches. That's how Ben rolls. If you like to roll in the same general direction you know what to do. Be quick or regret. See link to Eu store in my sig for questions.

Stephan


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Am I missing something or does $598 for a titanium watch + bracelet with sandwich dial and ceramic bezel insert not sound like incredible value?

In recent months it seems the trend is to lower prices of new models instead of increase them among micro brands which is excellent news for the enthusiastic consumer. :-d


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Am I missing something or does $598 for a titanium watch + bracelet with sandwich dial and ceramic bezel insert not sound like incredible value?
> 
> In recent months it seems the trend is to lower prices of new models instead of increase them among micro brands which is excellent news for the enthusiastic consumer. :-d


Yes, Mr. Lawyer, you are missing something  price is within a good value range, taking into the account good quality of the watch. I guess somebody spent too much time with another brand.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Whats your wrist size?, seems to wear big on you.



FORaSEC said:


> View attachment 1626025
> 
> 
> View attachment 1626026
> ...


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Actually it doesn't. But distortion from too up-close-and-personal phone lense does that to pics.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Same watch same wrist. It is by no means a small watch but feel is like no other because of the titanium. My wrist is about 18cm depending on my blood pressure. ;-)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying looks great in the last picture.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Boy that thing looks solid on the wrist from the pics.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

FORaSEC said:


> View attachment 1626126
> 
> 
> Same watch same wrist. It is by no means a small watch but feel is like no other because of the titanium. My wrist is about 18cm depending on my blood pressure. ;-)


I'll add that it wore beautifully on my 7.5" wrist when I was borrowing it for the Dallas GTG. It's far from massive but certainly has a good and comfortable presence on the wrist.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Knoc said:


> Boy that thing looks solid on the wrist from the pics.


The lesson is to always shoot a pic from a greater distance than I did yesterday. Then crop if necessary. Holding an iPhone (any phone) too close distorts the outcome a lot. Saw a good post sometime ago on that actually but just was looking how to capture the ti color.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

FORaSEC said:


> The lesson is to always shoot a pic from a greater distance than I did yesterday. Then crop if necessary. Holding an iPhone (any phone) too close distorts the outcome a lot. Saw a good post sometime ago on that actually but just was looking how to capture the ti color.


Right on. I recall seeing a few posts on the breakdown when it comes to snapping wrist pics.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Knoc said:


> Right on. I recall seeing a few posts on the breakdown when it comes to snapping wrist pics.


My son snapped his wrist the other week and it bloody killed him, will be in plaster for another 5 weeks.:-d


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in for a Commodore black dial and arabic numbers. I'm really looking forward to my fourth Tempest


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

FORaSEC said:


> The lesson is to always shoot a pic from a greater distance than I did yesterday. Then crop if necessary. Holding an iPhone (any phone) too close distorts the outcome a lot. Saw a good post sometime ago on that actually but just was looking how to capture the ti color.


Im not a very good watch photographer..


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

FORaSEC said:


> The lesson is to always shoot a pic from a greater distance than I did yesterday. Then crop if necessary. Holding an iPhone (any phone) too close distorts the outcome a lot. Saw a good post sometime ago on that actually but just was looking how to capture the ti color.


Its a pet peeve of mine due to my small wrists - I did a bunch of posts about the iPhone distortion issue.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wrist-shots-sizing-purposes-psa-1026998.html

Also one about the Darth Tuna - which at 48mm had me worried - needlessly I might add.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Some more Pics to hold us over until it's available?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

twostirish222 said:


> Some more Pics to hold us over until it's available?


More photos coming


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I noticed that on the stick dialed models there's a difference in design of stick at the 12 o'clock position between prototype and production model, is there a reason for this?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Luminated said:


> I noticed that on the stick dialed models there's a difference in design of stick at the 12 o'clock position between prototype and production model, is there a reason for this?


Most people prefered straight 12H index so we listened and went with the masses


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TempestBen said:


> Most people prefered straight 12H index so we listened and went with the masses


I would say I'm one of those in the minority as I liked the original design.


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I noticed that on the stick dialed models there's a difference in design of stick at the 12 o'clock position between prototype and production model, is there a reason for this?


The original design did resemble an anatomical part of a woman's body when pressed up against tight clothing, which did turn some people off...

I prefer the newer design since it blends in more with the clean, straight edges of the rest of the dial markers.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mystik said:


> The original design did resemble an anatomical part of a woman's body when pressed up against tight clothing, which did turn some people off...


Ah that might explain why I liked it. lol


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Ah that might explain why I liked it. lol


The original design looked like the IWC Aquatimer...









Nobody gets turned off by an IWC!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

3009972 said:


> The original design looked like the IWC Aquatimer...
> 
> View attachment 1634102
> 
> ...


Deleted.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

^ Camel?

Anyway, nice watch!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I see similarities between the Aquatimer and Commodore especially the bezel edging.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Luminated said:


> Yeah but IWC stands for *I*nto *W*oman's *C*???


That reply is wrong in so many ways, I'm amazed it hasn't been deleted.

Absolute lack of class.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

3009972 said:


> That reply is wrong in so many ways, I'm amazed it hasn't been deleted.
> 
> Absolute lack of class.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was only meant as a bit of lighthearted humour and wasn't meant to be offensive. Now deleted.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Mystik said:


> The original design did resemble an anatomical part of a woman's body when pressed up against tight clothing, which did turn some people off...
> 
> I prefer the newer design since it blends in more with the clean, straight edges of the rest of the dial markers.


I do agree the dial does looks cleaner with new 12h


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I prefer the original.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

twostirish222 said:


> Some more Pics to hold us over until it's available?


Hows this one...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TempestBen said:


> Hows this one...


Like the white dial but would love to see a similar photo with the black dialed version.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

That one has my name written all over it.

Thank you so MUCH BEN!!! 



TempestBen said:


> Hows this one...


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Luminated said:


> I noticed that on the stick dialed models there's a difference in design of stick at the 12 o'clock position between prototype and production model, is there a reason for this?


Black dial one looks SUPERB ! ;-)|>


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

This may have been covered, but is there any treatment to the titanium?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Will3020 said:


> Black dial one looks SUPERB ! ;-)|>


I meant the numeral one.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

poison said:


> I prefer the original.


Should've kept the original. Definitely played into the reason I preordered.


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

I apologise in advance if I've got my wires crossed but the pre-order price for the Commodore on the Tempest site is $598. This is where all international customers should buy from, bar those in Europe. European customers should buy from ForaSec, who list the Commodore at 535 euros, the equivalent of $693. Why do some people have to pay a %16 premium based solely on their geographical location? Can European customers still buy direct from the Tempest site and save themselves $95?

I'm not being confrontational; I'm simply asking the question. It seems us Europeans get shafted a lot in the watch world.

This is a good looking watch by the way Ben. I think everything about the design is pretty much spot on in terms of style and proportions. My only criticism might be the hands. My preference would be for pointy hands with a titanium border. Having said that, they are fine as they are and tie in nicely with the dial and bezel indices. In fact, I think I've just talked myself out of my only criticism. The bracelet looks great too.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

"It seems us Europeans get shafted"

It's your country's VAT that you would still be subject to if the watch was purchased on the other site.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Blue-Hayes said:


> I apologise in advance if I've got my wires crossed but the pre-order price for the Commodore on the Tempest site is $598. This is where all international customers should buy from, bar those in Europe. European customers should buy from ForaSec, who list the Commodore at 535 euros, the equivalent of $693. Why do some people have to pay a %16 premium based solely on their geographical location? Can European customers still buy direct from the Tempest site and save themselves $95?
> 
> I'm not being confrontational; I'm simply asking the question. It seems us Europeans get shafted a lot in the watch world.
> 
> This is a good looking watch by the way Ben. I think everything about the design is pretty much spot on in terms of style and proportions. My only criticism might be the hands. My preference would be for pointy hands with a titanium border. Having said that, they are fine as they are and tie in nicely with the dial and bezel indices. In fact, I think I've just talked myself out of my only criticism. The bracelet looks great too.


Mr. Blue-Hayes,

The answer is V.A.T. Value Added Tax. In Germany called Mehrwertsteuer (MwSt), in The Netherlands it is called Belasting Toegevoegde Waarde (BTW). Under European law we are obliged to add a whopping 21% to prices that will finally end up in our police force or school system....

Please bear in mind that if you would import directly from HK (location of Tempest), your customs officers will tell you exactly the same story and will charge you in between 19-22% depending on your country at the moment of import. Which by the way can delay shipments as well.

So simple as that. When comparing export prices from outside EU zone companies, always bear in mind the tax you will be confronted with the moment it lands on EU soil. If I could change it, I would. ;-)

Oh, you can see this explained here as well: http://www.forasec.com/questions-answers/

I hope to see your order coming in soon! You don't want to miss out on this offer. With the higher and higher USD rate, I actually should have increased prices already since we started pre sales.... Just a thought...


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Ok, this just the added import VAT (20% for UK customers).

I realised this as soon as I'd hit the post button!

Sorry Stephan. I'll try to remember to engage my brain before posting in future.

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue-Hayes (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah, you beat me to it!

Although, I've bought several watches from HK and Singapore and never had to pay the VAT.

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Blue-Hayes said:


> Ah, you beat me to it!
> 
> Although, I've bought several watches from HK and Singapore and never had to pay the VAT.
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


Consider yourself a lucky man. ;-)

Hey, we don't make the rules, but as a respectable business we have to follow them. At the end, no matter what we charge customers in the EU, we will have to transfer the 21% to the tax authorities. And only for not-micro watch brands margins are high enough to make that dream come true....if they would want to.

(you will see a similar difference for all goods including electronics (did you check iPhone prices recently?), cars (often VAT plus luxury taxes), knives, pens or any other hobbies we watch people tend to have).

Stephan


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Luminated said:


> I meant the numeral one.


This one?


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

TempestBen said:


> This one?


I think I prefer the stick dial in black. Are all dials sandwich style?


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

dpage said:


> I think I prefer the stick dial in black. Are all dials sandwich style?


Yes all the dials are sandwich dials


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

TempestBen said:


> This one?


That's a beautiful thing right there.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

How long lasting is the lume, Ben?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

poison said:


> How long lasting is the lume, Ben?


On the prototype watches I had the chance to handle & wear the lume lasted through the night..... and Ben said that he is improving the lume for the production pieces. |>


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

poison said:


> How long lasting is the lume, Ben?


I asked a similar question, the luminous paint is Seiko's own so should be decent.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice Ben!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Luminated said:


> I asked a similar question, the luminous paint is Seiko's own so should be decent.


For the most part (depending on the application amount of course) Seiko Lumibrite tends to be brighter and longer lasting than C3.
On the Viking Ben used very generous amounts of C3 so if he's continuing with that practice using Lumibrite, the Commodore will be a torch!
I ordered the black arabic myself..... Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> For the most part (depending on the application amount of course) Seiko Lumibrite tends to be brighter and longer lasting than C3.
> On the Viking Ben used very generous amounts of C3 so if he's continuing with that practice using Lumibrite, the Commodore will be a torch!
> I ordered the black arabic myself..... Really looking forward to it.


Never seen the Viking but owning Seiko Monster I do know what their lumes are capable of.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Had been trying not to buy anything for a while, and just sell some of my watches off to really keep it to watches I will wear on a regular basis, so an Omega Dynamic Chronograph and an Aquadive Bathysphere GMT were on the block - which despite me still liking them both, I figured they could go for the greater good.

I had been looking at the Commodore and been very close to wavering - but held firm as I figured I didnt need another diver (famous last words, I know). That was all true until this morning when "someone" wanted to do a trade for the Aquadive with some cash and a Commodore in exchange. Now I have a Blue with Stick indices on the way in October. How did that happen????

Looking forward to it though


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Just a heads-up, the free shipping promotion will be ending first week of Oct


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

TempestBen said:


> Thanks Guys. Just a heads-up, the free shipping promotion will be ending first week of Oct


IMO this is one of the best watch deals going right now. Good looking design, nice quality titanium case & bracelet, rugged auto movement and free shipping all at a very reasonable price. |>


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Thanks Guys. Just a heads-up, the free shipping promotion will be ending first week of Oct


Noticed the web site price has also risen from $250 deposit to the $598 preorder price.

I've already ordered a white dial stick and assume this mean Ben will be asking for a final payment soon then shipping my watch.

P.S. any new pictures of the white dial stick model?


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh Boy.... The lume on the white faced Commodore is just *SICK* (protective foil still on):


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

And now we're at it: this is how the black arabic one looks when it is angry:


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

FORaSEC said:


> And now we're at it: this is how the black arabic one looks when it is angry:


Now go out it in a closet and let us know how it looks after 5 hrs!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

We have to ask Ben in that case. These pics are from HK, just sharing! So you want Ben to come out of the closet in 5 hours? I know a couple of people who took longer to accomplish that.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

poison said:


> Now go out it in a closet and let us know how it looks after 5 hrs!


If it's got a heavy coating of Seiko lumes then it should be on par with the best.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

TempestBen said:


> Thanks Guys. Just a heads-up, the free shipping promotion will be ending first week of Oct


Right on!
Guess this means they'll be shipping mid October?
Fingers crossed......


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Blue bird said:


> Right on!
> Guess this means they'll be shipping mid October?
> Fingers crossed......


This is my first pre-ordered watch but I expect the next step will be for Ben to ask for the final payment.

I keep checking my inbox looking for the request but nothing yet.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

poison said:


> Now go out it in a closet and let us know how it looks after 5 hrs!


Tested for a few nights and i can confirm that the lume lasts all night long.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Blue bird said:


> Right on!
> Guess this means they'll be shipping mid October?
> Fingers crossed......


I need time to QC and package so most likely closer to end Oct.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

tmstu said:


> This is my first pre-ordered watch but I expect the next step will be for Ben to ask for the final payment.
> 
> I keep checking my inbox looking for the request but nothing yet.


I will be sending out final payment invoices first week in Oct.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Some early production peices are in for me to QC. So far so good...


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

That's great news Ben!! Looking forward to getting a great finished and built piece from you to go with my Viking! Wish I could add that white lume dial version to my blue Arabic one!! They both look amazing!!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

TempestBen said:


> Tested for a few nights and i can confirm that the lume lasts all night long.


Damn.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good and coming soon!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice, Ben 😊👍


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

tmstu said:


> This is my first pre-ordered watch but I expect the next step will be for Ben to ask for the final payment.
> 
> I keep checking my inbox looking for the request but nothing yet.


You are correct. I paid in full so all I'm waiting on is a shipping notice. It'll be great news when a few guys start posting that they've received their final billing notices


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

TempestBen said:


> Some early production peices are in for me to QC. So far so good...


Beautiful!
So close yet so far..........


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Blue bird said:


> Beautiful!
> So close yet so far..........


Yeah for those that are waiting for this or any other pre-sale such pictures are as much torture as they are welcomed. lol


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I must say it reminds me of the Certina DS Diver but what I like about this one is that it's ALL brushed. 

The polished bezel of the Certina is what kinda threw me off with the watch as a whole. 

Great stuff! 

Will be following this.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Ben is now doing the QC on another very special project. It took them about 9 months to get it all up and running (well not yet). Involving diaper changes, big smiles and fuzzy logic.

;-)


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Luminated said:


> Yeah for those that are waiting for this or any other pre-sale such pictures are as much torture as they are welcomed. lol


Heres a some old and new photos


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

FORaSEC said:


> Ben is now doing the QC on another very special project. It took them about 9 months to get it all up and running (well not yet). Involving diaper changes, big smiles and fuzzy logic.
> 
> ;-)


This has a bit more hair and cries a lot...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

FORaSEC said:


> Ben is now doing the QC on another very special project. It took them about 9 months to get it all up and running (well not yet). Involving diaper changes, big smiles and fuzzy logic.;-)





TempestBen said:


> This has a bit more hair and cries a lot...


Try doing this with two models at the same time then sleep becomes a luxury for not only the wife but you too. Been there done that... though never again.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben a big congrats on your most rewarding project! Take care to you and yr family especially in light of all the protests going on.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your newest member to the Family. :-! I am looking forward to mine. :-d


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Luminated said:


> Yeah for those that are waiting for this or any other pre-sale such pictures are as much torture as they are welcomed. lol


Exactly..... It's a love/hate thing.


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Congrats Ben!
No need to buy night lights though, eh?
A few few Commodores and Viking's as a mobile over the crib.


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

Any update on the shipping date on the commodore? I'm waiting over here with a naked wrist....


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Just got an email invoice for the remaining balance. So I'm guessing it'll be shipped in about 2 weeks time?


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Mystik said:


> Just got an email invoice for the remaining balance. So I'm guessing it'll be shipped in about 2 weeks time?


Invoice received and paid

The next step will be posting in the what do you have incoming thread followed by the WRUW thread


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got and paid my invoice too. The note from Ben said shipping would be around the end of the month. Can't wait!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

My eldest son took a fancy to this so unbeknown to him I place an order for one as his Christmas present and I've also just received an e-mail from Ben so balance paid and this one will be going away until the 25th of Dec but I might sneak a wee peek and take a snap once it arrives.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Invoice paid and looking forward to the White Dial.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Beginning to see the Light at the End of the Tunnell. White Face Arabic Numerals.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Another week closer. Soon we should be getting Tracking notices..


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

twostirish222 said:


> Another week closer. Soon we should be getting Tracking notices..


As long as it arrives before the 25th of December I'm good, otherwise I'll need to rethink my son's present. LOL


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I suspect shipping should be imminent looking forward to it.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope for the end of October shipping.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from my pocket as opposed from my brain


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Having my mornin coffee and reading the great review with just enough pictures in it.

worn&wound | Tempest Commodore Review - worn&wound


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

3009972 said:


> Having my mornin coffee and reading the great review with just enough pictures in it.
> 
> worn&wound | Tempest Commodore Review - worn&wound


Pictures are great but there's nothing better than a video to show how something REALLY looks, I just wished micro brands would do something along these lines when showing their prototypes.

Great looking watch, I now know my son will dig this thing BIG TIME.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

wow... what a great review


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice review and pics!
The Commodore and the craftmanship looks great! 😊👍


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Great and glowing review. It's making me really excited to get this watch. Eagerly awaiting the shipping info which sounds like it could be very soon now. I am getting the blue stick dial as it is a bit different than my usual black faces that litter my collection, but that utilitarian black stick dial is looking mighty fine - I am having a hard time beating back my urge to get another one!

Seems Ben has done a wonderful job and hopefully will hit a home run on the sales front, as I am guessing that anyone that was on the fence before will be rushing to put their order in after that review - I know I would have if I hadn't already ordered one (in a trade)


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Great and glowing review. It's making me really excited to get this watch.


exactly my thoughts

I ordered mine before the review and those review make me thinking to get one more. Those Tempest watches are must have for me... I cant wait for 3th model from Tempest!

Btw I ordered black stick dial, but thinking about green too...


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

You might be impatiently waiting for a shipping notice if:


You check the release notice thread in the forum to see if it has been updated recently.
You check your inbox, even though you haven't received a notification.
You check your spam folder, in the desperate hope that the e-mail might have been sent there.
You repeat the above steps at hourly intervals.

On a positive note, the anticipation is helping me re-capture some of my youth - I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to arrive...


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Gotta be getting very close now. I got an e-mail yesterday from Ben. He needed my contact information for the Shipping Docs.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nearly the end of the month so something should happen soon, methinks. Hope it's not like all of my previous pre orders that dragged on for a loooong time, though I am prepared for it so won't be whining as I should know by now. The excitement is definitely building, though


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Forasec wrote they should receive the watch by the end of this week, so I guess we should receive out shipping notices around this time.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good news! |> |>

I can't wait to get the production piece on my wrist. The prototypes were really nice and I've really been anticipating this watch ever since March.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I have owned and waited for lots of watches, but this one is just killing me. o| Please send me my shipping notice ASAP. :-!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't want a shipping notice! I wanna be surprised!


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Last hours of October and no shipping notification


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I am excited about the watch and am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my black stick dial.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Commodore price is still $598 with free FedEx shipping, to their credit. Thanks. 

Late to get on this bandwagon, but had made a note to self months ago to order the white full-lume stick dial, though the green Arabic was tempting. 

Titanium is awesome and the bracelet design is unique. Looks terrific. 

BTW, the video on the website did not work.


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like the wait is over! Just got a shipment update email from Ben saying that there was a slight delay with the travel cases but he will have them in on Nov. 3 and will start shipping watches out asap! 
Fedex Shipping is estimated 1.5-2 days according to Ben. 
Woohoo!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The end is near shipping next week.....just got this.....

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the lack of updates. As some of you know, I have a 1 month old baby in the home and keeping us really busy.

On to business with the Commodore, We are near the finish line!!

We have a small delay. When the travel cases were delivered there was nobody to open the door for them and therefore they still remain with our forwarder. They will be re-delivered on Monday Nov 3rd and we still start shipping immediately.

So Nov 3rd we will start shipping and you will start seeing tracking numbers appear in your mail box. Based on our experience FedEx usually take 1.5-2 days to arrive to your doorstep.

Hope you guys can help accept the small delay and really appreciate your patience. 

PS: If you have not seen the Worn&Wound review here it is againhttp://wornandwound.com/2014/10/22/tempest-commodore-review/

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I ordered black stick dial but still not sure which I want the most... I am not alone probably.

Btw green stick dial, which was my choice nr.2 is sold out few weeks already, but FORaSEC have it listed.

I dont wear bracelets generally because the weight but this one I will most probably! Cant wait!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Deepdive said:


> I ordered black stick dial but still not sure which I want the most... I am not alone probably.
> 
> Btw green stick dial, which was my choice nr.2 is sold out few weeks already, but FORaSEC have it listed.
> 
> I dont wear bracelets generally because the weight but this one I will most probably! Cant wait!


Sorry, my bad. Should have removed it. Is gone now.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Should be on the wrists by the end of next week. So looking forward to this one...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

primerak said:


> The end is near shipping next week.....just got this.....
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


Yep, got the email notification. Very excited for this one. One of the best deals out there for a unique and quality dive watch. Looking forward to next week. |> |>


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I drug my feet too long. Looks like the free shipping is over. I've been thinking about placing an order for the last week, but never pulled the trigger. 

Maybe I can snag a lightly used one off the for sale forum. 

Looking forward to seeing some more pics when everyone's watches start arriving.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

A great deal even after shipping - I wouldn't let that stop you. 


shaneotool said:


> Well I drug my feet too long. Looks like the free shipping is over. I've been thinking about placing an order for the last week, but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Maybe I can snag a lightly used one off the for sale forum.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more pics when everyone's watches start arriving.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

How much is shipping? $50, on a $600 purchase, for 2 day delivery?


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

primerak said:


> A great deal even after shipping - I wouldn't let that stop you.


I may end up buying one still. 
Depends on how much beer I drink today while watching football.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

go for it.. It will be worth it!!


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As you know we were anticipating shipping the Commodore to you today. Upon packing and our final QC inspection we notice a problem with the bezel where the bezel can be removed quite easily. This is completely unacceptable as it is different to our prototypes and not up to our quality standards. As a result, the complete production has been rejected. We are working with our suppliers to investigate and resolve the bezel issue. Improvements made to the watches as soon as possible so we can commence shipping
> 
> ...


Such things are unfortunate but I commend anyone who takes this position, sure it will probably delay it's shipment by a month or so but in the grand scheme of things it's no biggie.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Just received the following e-mail from Ben:



> As you know we were anticipating shipping the Commodore to you today. Upon packing and our final QC inspection we notice a problem with the bezel where the bezel can be removed quite easily. This is completely unacceptable as it is different to our prototypes and not up to our quality standards. As a result, the complete production has been rejected. We are working with our suppliers to investigate and resolve the bezel issue. Improvements made to the watches as soon as possible so we can commence shipping
> 
> We are extremely disappointed and frustrated that we were not able to ship today. We place serious emphasis on quality and we will not accept anything that is not up to par. The watch you will receive, will and must be perfect!
> 
> We will update you as soon as we have a resolution and a updated timeline.


While I am somewhat disappointed that my new Commodore will not be delivered this week, I am heartened by Ben's obvious commitment to quality and the fact that he sent the update to inform everyone of his decision. One of the things that I take away from discussions of "good" vs "bad" watch brands is that the good ones commit to keeping the lines of communication open.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am curious how it is possible to fix such kind of bezel problem? I suppose it is not just bezel spring issue, but probably worse (internal diameter is larger) and will need brand new bezels machined. Hopefully I am wrong and just new springs will solve it.

(btw it reminds me delay with Makara, LOL! cursed bezels)


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

It just goes to show you it can happen to any pre-order, not a big deal to insure it is perfect!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Actually chose the commodore over another watch partly due to the faster shipment date which I was expecting in Oct after factoring in delays. I would of thought such issues would of been ironed out by this point e.g. several prototypes, several reviews by independent sources, several weeks to QC, final payment collected several weeks ago? Oh well I do want a perfect watch so the wait continues....


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

Deepdive said:


> I am curious how it is possible to fix such kind of bezel problem? I suppose it is not just bezel spring issue, but probably worse (internal diameter is larger) and will need brand new bezels machined. Hopefully I am wrong and just new springs will solve it.
> 
> (btw it reminds me delay with Makara, LOL! cursed bezels)


Depending on the bezel construction they could be talking about a new crystal retaining ring. In some bezel construction designs there is a ring that is pressed onto the watch that keeps the crystal gasket tight and allows for the bezel to snap onto this ring. If the tolerance is not just right the bezel will have issues. Based on the pics in the email this is my bet on where they will focus.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well this is disappointing, but I am more than willing to wait for a watch that's as close to perfect as possible. 

Kudos to Ben and tempest for being so transparent.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Having been through this process numerous times, delays are unfortunately to be expected. In the end you hope that the quality at delivery is justified.

The update I received prior to the one today indicated the watches were waiting on packaging to arrive. I am not sure how the QC issues were misses until they were preparing for shipment. Seems like they would have been identified when the watches were received if QC is as thorough as they claim


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

rhstranger2772 said:


> Having been through this process numerous times, delays are unfortunately to be expected. In the end you hope that the quality at delivery is justified.
> 
> The update I received prior to the one today indicated the watches were waiting on packaging to arrive. I am not sure how the QC issues were misses until they were preparing for shipment. Seems like they would have been identified when the watches were received if QC is as thorough as they claim


That's what I thought too after reading the v2 update. I was under the impression we were just waiting for the travel pouches to arrive and then watches were shipping out right after.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

It is not my goal to cast any aspersions on Ben and Viking but we might want to tap the brakes on applauding is commitment to quality and his stellar communication.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 Well Stated


rhstranger2772 said:


> Having been through this process numerous times, delays are unfortunately to be expected. In the end you hope that the quality at delivery is justified.
> 
> The update I received prior to the one today indicated the watches were waiting on packaging to arrive. I am not sure how the QC issues were misses until they were preparing for shipment. Seems like they would have been identified when the watches were received if QC is as thorough as they claim


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

joquio said:


> That's what I thought too after reading the v2 update. I was under the impression we were just waiting for the travel pouches to arrive and then watches were shipping out right after.


It wasn't until this prompted me to re-read the prior post from Ben that this is indeed what I took from it.

Will hold off telling me son his Xmas present is delayed in the off chance it arrives before the December the 25th.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

It is strange that the bezel's issue was only noticed just before the shipping. I was sure that such things are usually checked at the beginning. Did not expect it from Ben.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a quick reply as Ben is (supposed to be) sound asleep right now.

Main QC on the watches he received last week has been done by the factory with hard reference to the final pre production units. These had no issue with the bezel, so that part was not under extra suspicion for the pre-shipment check. Typical things to check at that stage are things like bezel play/alignment, dust particles on the dial, scratches on the surface, movement function. You turn the bezel, you basically do not try to pull it off with your hands. 

Somehow he abused one and that was exactly what happened. I spoke with him shortly after he found out, discussing the next steps. He did the only correct thing: hit the pauze button.

These things just happen. Today Halios, another supplier of me that I utterly respect for their dedication to quality, also delayed delivery of their new Delfin bracelets. Just before shipping they found an issue with stripped screws. They now ship the watch on nato with new bracelets to follow. 

Small companies like these cannot hide these situations like other bigger companies tend to do. These start sales when all is finally perfect. Many micro brands use some kind of pre-ordering which means they have to be transparent. It is a vulnerable position to be in. Only honesty and communication will get you there.

Ben is a stand-up guy. He is the reason I like to work with Tempest. No hidden stuff, no bull-poo. He did the right thing.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I completely agree with Stephan. I've had hands on with both of Ben's watches and if the quality of the Viking production model and how close to perfect the prototype for the Commodore are is any indication then there's no questioning Ben's commitment to delivering a quality piece. It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Very much would like to place an order. I will be paying attention to the final out come as to the fix and how long the delay will be. Having been self employed for over 22 years and experienced "poo hitting the fan" a few times I would guess Ben's sleep is not that sound tonight. I do feel this is being handled well with the upfront communication, and actually it was fortunate the defect was found before shipping.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

eroc said:


> actually it was fortunate the defect was found before shipping.


exactly!!! As Stephan said it is not certainty to try get the bezel off the watch within QC.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Update from Ben



> Hi Everyone,
> Here is an update on what's happening with the Commodore.
> 
> The culprit of the bezel issue as we suspected is due to the spring. The spring attaches to the bezel and fits into a groove in the case which holds the bezel/case together while allowing it to rotate. As there is a bit more flex in these springs then in the prototypes, the bezel can be removed if the right angle and pressure is placed on the bezel.
> ...


Looking good that it will indeed be here before Christmas.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Received the email from Ben at Tempest this morning. I have been in _a lot_ of preorders over the last ten years and I have to say that Ben is providing his customers with some of the best communication I have ever seen. This is what creates returning customers. Ben, keep up the great work!


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

I had a fight with such spring exactly last week as well. Another brand. I can confirm the bezel is easy to pop off if that spring sits on the wrong spot. ;-) Try to find one in a dimly lit room on dark tiles: good for your swearing skills. 

Lucky stuff that this spring is the cause. I already hoped it would be something small like this, but was happy to get it confirmed. I need that torch/white lumped watch before X-Max. Oh yeah, and I have some customers waiting for them as well! ;-)

Stephan


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

FORaSEC said:


> Lucky stuff that this spring is the cause. I already hoped it would be something small like this, but was happy to get it confirmed. I need that torch/white lumped watch before X-Max. Oh yeah, and I have some customers waiting for them as well! ;-)
> 
> Stephan


...my words... so good the bezel or the case do not need to be remachined!


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

This sounds like good news, maybe an easy fix and quick turnaround! This is killing me!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I guess they will be shipped within 2 weeks


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I guess they will be shipped within 2 weeks


If true then I might need to get Ben to change my delivery address to the brother's as I'll be out of the country.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Good news that the bezels only need some spring adjustments rather than completely being redone.

Have to say I am amazed that this thread is relatively quiet and no one is posting on it. The other preorders that I have been in there was all sorts of debate and discussion on the watch. Hope this doesn't mean that not many people preordered the Commodore as it deserves to be a great success given the cost and the specs involved. Honestly believe that this should be a sell out given what you get for your money.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Hopefully it is a huge success for Ben.. Love the Viking and can't wait to get my Commodore and show it off.. I think once we all get ours and show to our Watch collector friends, more orders will come in, just like the Viking.. the more I see it, the more I want another !! 

Looking for an update from Ben over the next few days... Would be great to get this before Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just waiting patiently and humming along to my signature song "Anticipation!"


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Great News today, hopefully on the wrist one day next week...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Email from TempestBen



> Hi Everyone,Just a quick update,
> The bezel spring replacement has been going quite smoothly. I am pleased to say we will be receiving the first batches of watches tomorrow and the next batch on Friday. They will then undergo a final QC, packaged up and finally be on their way to you.
> We will be literally working around the clock to get the as many watches out to you as quick possible. We want to get it right and QC is not a quick process so please understand if we are slow to respond to emails. We are hoping to have everyone's watches out on their way before the end of the week.
> Thanks again for your patience and continued support
> Ben


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

This is great news. I am sure Ben is super relieved, I know I am, as many of you are. I am curious to how many have been sold given the lack of activity on the thread. Hope it is not symptomatic of not that many sold as this is one of the best value watches out there.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

My attempts at getting people to comment on the thread are really not working are they?


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

jsj11 said:


> My attempts at getting people to comment on the thread are really not working are they?


No.

Thanks to Ben's updates I know what's happening and when to expect delivery.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

tmstu said:


> No.
> 
> Thanks to Ben's updates I know what's happening and when to expect delivery.


Indeed you do, but it doesn't stop us talking about other things related to the watch. So many of the other preorder threads were abuzz with chatter prior to the watch and not just talking about the usual "lack of communication" "delays" and the resulting rebuttals by people supporting the principal.

Anyway, I guess I will just have to wait for the watch to arrive before we get any comment and discussion.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Hopefully we will be hearing something tomorrow. Two batches of watches should have been received. I would really love to see this on my wrist by the end of next week.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Got an email from Ben that my watches are heading out today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

jsj11 said:


> Indeed you do, but it doesn't stop us talking about other things related to the watch. So many of the other preorder threads were abuzz with chatter prior to the watch and not just talking about the usual "lack of communication" "delays" and the resulting rebuttals by people supporting the principal.
> 
> Anyway, I guess I will just have to wait for the watch to arrive before we get any comment and discussion.


waiting for mine... and nervous about the size. I suppose many of us are concerned with the size. Wrist shots I have seen since now looks scary, most of them, that watch is just large for less than 7" wrist. Everything other about it is just great so I ordered one too


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I suppose many of us are concerned with the size.


I am not concerned at all and don't understand why is it so important to many people.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

sorcer said:


> I am not concerned at all and don't understand why is it so important to many people.


I bet you are 7,5" wrist guy 

and why? Just because for up to 7" wrist is all over 42mm just too large. L2L argument doesnt work for me, but diameter of the bezel counts. Most of my watches has 44-46mm and I have 6.75", but I wish they be in smaller size anyway. Currently shark diver 45mm on my wrist btw LOL.


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I bet you are 7,5" wrist guy


Honestly, I have no idea, never measured my wrist. I buy the watch I like and never have any problems with sizing.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I bet you are 7,5" wrist guy 

(sorry for repeat, LOL. Please measure, I am curious)


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> I bet you are 7,5" wrist guy
> 
> and why? Just because for up to 7" wrist is all over 42mm just too large. L2L argument doesnt work for me, but diameter of the bezel counts. Most of my watches has 44-46mm and I have 6.75", but I wish they be in smaller size anyway. Currently shark diver 45mm on my wrist btw LOL.


I can't agree that it's bezel size that's more important than L2L, my sweet point is 50-53mm, beyond this I find the watch doesn't sit right and can become uncomfortable but if it's below this then the watch looks too small for me. The important measurement is the width of your wrist top to bottom rather than it's overall diameter, almost all adult wrists between the 6.5"~6.75" will accommodate a 44mm watch as long as the L2L length doesn't stretch beyond the 50mm point, it might look big but it should still be comfortable.

And anyway you shouldn't look directly at the watch on your wrist to gauge it's size, best look at it through a mirror from a good 4-5ft away.

BTW my wrist is 7.75"


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Wahey, a bit of debate, I like  I haven't got any mail about delivery so hoping to get it on Monday


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I got no delivery information neither.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just received an email explaining they were able to ship some, and the rest should go out Monday. It also stated tracking will be provided upon shipment. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^Ive yet to receive a shipping email but a PayPal email was sent just after the email from Ben stating mine has been sent. This will work great as my son will be away in 3 days time for the rest of the week so won't be there when it arrives.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

With my luck I will be one of those who will be writing to Ben because will not receive tracking till wednesday, LOL!

Week plus minus, no problem for me... I am glad the problem with bezel was solved so fast.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

no shipping notice either, hope all QC issues have been sorted.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

According to FedEx the son's watch is due to be delivered on Monday so all being well I'll photo a quick few shots before a stow it away until Christmas.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

No shipping notice here so I'm hoping for something on Monday.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Superb, just got a note from Ben with the tracking number on it, looks like he was able to get some watches out on Saturday as the watch will be with me in Malaysia on Monday! Very psyched about this one. 

Its funny, I didn't jump on this watch at the beginning as I was downsizing rather than adding new watches, but then someone wanted to do a trade for one of my watches I had for sale with the Commodore as part payment - I thought why not, as I do like the watch, so went for it. Now I am looking forward to this one more than some of the watches I bought directly myself. The more I look at it, the combination of titanium, looks, ceramic bezel and the WR rating, this watch is definitely a winner. I was eyeing a Halios Delfin previously and when I saw the thread: Delfin v Commodore I instantly thought Delfin, but now, after looking at both of them in more depth, I reckon the Commodore is more in keeping with what I want - i.e Titanium and the look is perfect. Will be posting lots of pics when it arrives.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Luminated said:


> According to FedEx the son's watch is due to be delivered on Monday so all being well I'll photo a quick few shots before a stow it away until Christmas.


If you wish, I can arrange running-up for it, so your son will get it with well running movement. Not expansive, just 50 USD per week + you pay both shippings. 

edit: got my shipping notice as well. I am curious what will be sooner... this or delfin.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Deepdive said:


> If you wish, I can arrange running-up for it, so your son will get it with well running movement. Not expansive, just 50 USD per week + you pay both shippings.
> 
> edit: got my shipping notice as well. I am curious what will be sooner... this or delfin.


Good one. lol

Funny in the beginning I thought the Delfin looked good but the more I see pics of it the less it appeals to me. Maybe it's the kind of watch you need to see in person, to me the Commodore looks way better and I must say the new Prometheus is a cracking looking watch but then again I've always had my eye on the Aquatimer so no real surprise I like it. lol


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Woke up to a shipping notice this morning and will have the watch by 10am tomorrow......wow was not expecting that.

Thanks Ben.


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like a lot of us will be receiving their watch tomorrow, I am looking forward to getting it on my wrist!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mine is waiting for me at home. Can't get out of work quick enough today!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well got out of work early'ish and managed to snap some pics.

































































































1st impressions is that it is awesome VFM. the bezel action is ok and no back play which is good. More when I spend more time with it. Good work, Ben


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd request Ben to change address for me since I would be out of the country but I'm unsure whether this has been done, I'm not due to leave until Thursday but this might be put on hold anyway. Need to check work to see if it's been delivered and if not check home at lunchtime to see if postie has left me a love letter to collect it the next day from the post office.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

Great watch!


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

hi jsj11,

great to see that you have received the commodore! it would be great to see you posting some more comments. maybe that will give me final convincement to push the order button ;-) thanks a lot in advance 
michael



jsj11 said:


> Well got out of work early'ish and managed to snap some pics.
> 
> View attachment 2054770
> 
> ...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

It it arrived sometime this morning at work so thanks Ben for changing the delivery address. I must say it's an impressive piece of kit, very light and has a good crisp bezel action if a little stiff but that's a good thing as it means accidental movement won't happen, very good lumes too. At lunch time I sized its bracelet as myself and the son are close in wrist size with the only requirement being moving the micro adjustments in two positions.

Good watch that I know he'll be over the moon with.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

Came here. Read the thread updates and saw the new pictures. Refreshed my inbox on my phone, and was very excited to see the shipping notice with the tracking number. Estimated delivery tomorrow evening by 5:00 pm. Can't wait. 

PS I ordered a white Arabic dial, but looking at the awesome lume on Luminated's black dial version makes me wonder if I should have ordered two watches...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Solid pics and a solid piece. Right on for upping the pics.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

whoareyou said:


> hi jsj11,
> 
> great to see that you have received the commodore! it would be great to see you posting some more comments. maybe that will give me final convincement to push the order button ;-) thanks a lot in advance
> michael


Have been wearing it for a few hours now, and I am still very pleased. As has been the mentioned the bezel is quite stiff to move but not a problem, as I am sure it will loosen up. The bracelet is a work of art, and very comfortable with ratcheting clasp which you can change over the course of the day. The lume is fantastic, though not sure how long it lasts - will see soon enough I guess.

It's not a small watch, and I am glad I have large wrists, but it is pretty light (though not too light) and so will be comfortable over a days wear.

It's titanium so would guess the large surface area of the clasp will get scratched up pretty quickly, if my Pelagos is anything to go by

Overall, it is a great bit of kit and for the money is a steal. If you are sitting on the fence, I suggest you jump off and buy one as there is very little out there that looks as good as this with the specs of this in titanium for such a great price, and I am sure many will buy one now that they are released and actually live up to the hype.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

So hot.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to see everyone receiving their watches.....any black stick in the wild?


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad to see everyone is starting to receive them! I got an email this morning with the tracking info... Should be here sometime tomorrow.


It seems like the bracelet is sized with double-sided screws? Is this correct? In my experience, they seem to be a bit more harder to size than single-sided screws. Is this the case with this bracelet?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mystik said:


> Glad to see everyone is starting to receive them! I got an email this morning with the tracking info... Should be here sometime tomorrow.
> 
> It seems like the bracelet is sized with double-sided screws? Is this correct? In my experience, they seem to be a bit more harder to size than single-sided screws. Is this the case with this bracelet?


Yes they are double sided screws on the bracelet and it is pretty fiddly sizing it, but they do give you a screwdriver which splits into two so you can change it without needing anything else


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

anyone out there who received the commodore and has some more insights about quality (haptic, build quality of the case & bracelet, accuracy of the dial make etc.)?

one thing that would be great to know when looking at the arabic dial: on the pre-production sample the single numbers where no 100% perfectly cut / stamped. is this still an issue? i assume that would really annoy me after a while....

thanks in advance


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

whoareyou said:


> anyone out there who received the commodore and has some more insights about quality (haptic, build quality of the case & bracelet, accuracy of the dial make etc.)?
> 
> one thing that would be great to know when looking at the arabic dial: on the pre-production sample the single numbers where no 100% perfectly cut / stamped. is this still an issue? i assume that would really annoy me after a while....
> 
> thanks in advance


Just arrived home from work and went into my little hidey hole to check the son's watch for you. Though I wear glasses I only need them for long distance and short sight is perfect for a man of my age and on very close inspection the dial looks to me to be perfect, though I've seen and held the Tudor I don't own one so I'm basing my opinion on memory but it seems to be as good as it and on inspection with the brother's Aerospace it's as good as it too. No high or low point on the bezel insert and the luminous paint is exactly lined up.

On the whole I'd rate the quality up there with best of them.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Arrived before 9 AM this morning in Southern California. It took me about 20 minutes with my old eyes to remove 3 links and it fits fine on my 6 3/4" wrist. *SWEET*!! 







I won't bother with multiple pics or repeating what others have said since others on the forum have done a great job of providing that. Now just have to see how it holds up with time, accuracy, etc. First impression is very positive. I'm very happy it is titanium.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot for taking the time and providing your inspection results. Seems like I will need to push the "order" button before all from the first batch are gone. Again, thanks to everyone contributing to this thread and providing insights and pics - it really seems to be a great watch.

All the best 
M.



Luminated said:


> Just arrived home from work and went into my little hidey hole to check the son's watch for you. Though I wear glasses I only need them for long distance and short sight is perfect for a man of my age and on very close inspection the dial looks to me to be perfect, though I've seen and held the Tudor I don't own one so I'm basing my opinion on memory but it seems to be as good as it and on inspection with the brother's Aerospace it's as good as it too. No high or low point on the bezel insert and the luminous paint is exactly lined up.
> 
> On the whole I'd rate the quality up there with best of them.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

WOW WOW AND WOW AGAIN!! #28 Checking in.


----------



## Tony Duronio (May 2, 2005)

Black stick dial








Very nice piece.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Mystik said:


> It seems like the bracelet is sized with double-sided screws? Is this correct? In my experience, they seem to be a bit more harder to size than single-sided screws. Is this the case with this bracelet?


I decided to do the son's now rather than Christmas morning as my other kids will have me building Lego or something. LOL

Yes a total b1tch to size, I don't see the point in a split screw other than making the whole exercise harder. That said the bracelet itself is top quality and the design with the rises centre section looks great, a special mention for the diver's extension as its the snuggist of fits.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine arrived around 9am this morning and everything is perfect, from the small travel case to the details of the watch and bracelet... I couldn't believe how light as a feather this watch is.. I usually wear from 45-50mm and love the weight of the Viking, and did not expect this to be so light.. After a few minutes on the wrist you get used to it!! Just a beautiful watch all around and another great job by Ben.

Here are some quick photos from my phone..











I wouldn't hesitate on getting one, and if I could I'd be grabbing a second one some day...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Luminated said:


> I decided to do the son's now rather than Christmas morning as my other kids will have me building Lego or something. LOL Yes a total b1tch to size, I don't see the point in a split screw other than making the whole exercise harder. That said the bracelet itself is top quality and the design with the rises centre section looks great, a special mention for the diver's extension as its the snuggist of fits.


Agree whole heartedly with double sided screws. Totally unnecessary. The small screws are fiddly and easy to lose. Feel the same about Torx screws. Give me single screws with good threads any day of the week.
The watch is a gem though and bracelet too otherwise.


----------



## jpzweifel (Jun 7, 2011)

Luminated said:


> Yes a total b1tch to size, I don't see the point in a split screw other than making the whole exercise harder.


I knew to expect screws but didn't know that they'd be double screws. +1 on the pain of sizing the bracelet. Couple of observations, 1 - realistically will only need to be done once. 2 - yes a pain however if you foul the threads up you simply buy a replacement screw vs if you foul the threads up on a single sided screw your buying a new link + screw. It happens to Pam lugs often enough that there are after market spring bars made to look like screws that will fit a Pam.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

soooo everybody is happy?


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

jpzweifel said:


> I knew to expect screws but didn't know that they'd be double screws. +1 on the pain of sizing the bracelet. Couple of observations, 1 - realistically will only need to be done once. 2 - yes a pain however if you foul the threads up you simply buy a replacement screw vs if you foul the threads up on a single sided screw your buying a new link + screw. It happens to Pam lugs often enough that there are after market spring bars made to look like screws that will fit a Pam.


Looks a lot like a Breitling Seawolf bracelet and is as good.


----------



## FORaSEC (Aug 25, 2013)

*
Announcement from Tempest & FORaSEC*

Great to see all enjoying the new Commodore! The fiddling with the screws indeed takes a bit of a steady hand and is to be considered as the first "bonding experience" with your new watch.... Second bonding experience is the de-stickering of the watch and bracelet. Don't you just love that? ;-)

Now pre orders are "over and done with", the price will (have to) increase a bit as previously announced. That will happen tomorrow. In about 16 hours or so (will vary a bit between the HK site Tempest Watches and the Europe site FORaSEC - Home). We will take it slowly and increase step by step.

We just wanted to let you guys who are "on the fence" know a bit in advance. Don't wait longer than needed making your mind up!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread is killing me! Mine is "Out for Delivery" but I have to leave in a few minutes. 

It'll be a green arabic, BTW.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Black stick dial arrived this morning. I sized the bracelet and it is on the wrist. No trouble sizing the bracelet, just a little patience is needed. 

Very comfortable on the wrist do to short lug length and light weight titanium.

Nice work Ben. Looking good! |> |>


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Outstanding! Ben nailed it! Congrats!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ordered 2 weeks ago, arrived today by FedEx


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I had no issues sizing mine neither. Patience is needed. I originally took two links from the 12 side and one from the 6 side. I usually always size mine this way, but I did not like the way it sat on my wrist. I then decides to redo it and make it the opposite. Sit much nicer this way.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I asked for specific serial number with no color preference (just with accent to black stick dial) so still dont know which I will get  Mine is on hold by customs so will get it on friday, I hope!

This is probably only one watch in last years I really expect to wear on the bracelet (Ok, sometimes I wear my seiko solar titanium on the bracelet, but that is quartz so not real watch IMHO LOL). Weight of average steel bracelet is just not for me, but this commodore on the bracelet has the same weight as most of my watches on a strap! (just now 173g heavy Viking on leather on my wrist). And that bracelet is really nice looking with plastic effect, wow!

Just still think it is unnecessarily large! All wrist shots I have seen looks it is just large. I know L2L is short, but my god it is large. I hope I will like it... i want.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Let me start by saying I love the watch. Sizing the bracelet; not a big deal for me. I know some folks are having challenges with the double screws but I have experience sizing all kinds of bracelets and thought it was easy enough. Watch is comfortable to wear. Mine seems to be gaining about 5+ sec. in the first day but certainly ok for an automatic with the 9015 movement.

I chose the white stick because I wanted a white face diver and from the pictures the Lume looked just incredible. Well, it is for about a couple of minutes but like all Lume dependent upon being charged with a light source, it fades quickly and with the white face becomes mostly useless. I don't regret my decision to get the white face because I think it is a stunningly beautiful piece. I am attaching some images I took last night with my iPhone 5-S comparing the Lume with my Isobrite T-100 over a short time period.

First, The beautiful daytime view.








Now a series of four shots in the dark after charging the Lume up.


























You can see for yourselves the time that transpired and the effect (approximately 12 minutes total). I'm sure the Lume on the other models is more effective for use in the dark.

Again, just so no one thinks I'm slamming the watch, I'm not. I wouldn't do anything differently but I just think it is important for anyone considering purchasing the white face model to be aware that it looks awesome in the dark for a couple of minutes and then fades to uselessness. My Isobrite is my bedside watch. Not my Tuna, or Monster, or 007 so when it comes to all night visibility, T100 tritium is the way to go.

Hope this was helpful.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

^I think I read somewhere that the Commodore uses lume-brite on its normal dialed versions, if it's the same level as my Monster then there should be no problems reading to time during the night if you happen to wake. T100 watches have their fans and no doubt their longevity are superior but for the purpose of reading the time during the night with well adjusted eyes a decent amount of Superluminova or the equivalent is more than up to the job in my opinion.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Luminated said:


> ^I think I read somewhere that the Commodore uses lume-brite on its normal dialed versions, if it's the same level as my Monster then there should be no problems reading to time during the night if you happen to wake. T100 watches have their fans and no doubt their longevity are superior but for the purpose of reading the time during the night with well adjusted eyes a decent amount of Superluminova or the equivalent is more than up to the job in my opinion.


I 100% agree, but I also got results of azigman (and it is just what I was expecting about full lume). His point is to remind those who are expecting using commodore white dial as flashlight  As every "inverse lume" dial I have seen it does not work that way at all.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Luminated said:


> ^I think I read somewhere that the Commodore uses lume-brite on its normal dialed versions, if it's the same level as my Monster then there should be no problems reading to time during the night if you happen to wake. T100 watches have their fans and no doubt their longevity are superior but for the purpose of reading the time during the night with well adjusted eyes a decent amount of Superluminova or the equivalent is more than up to the job in my opinion.


I don't disagree with your statement and in fact, I can easily read the time on my Tuna and many other watches including some without a reputation for great Lume when my eyes are dark adjusted. The issue is one of having the full face of the watch Lumed and trying to read the time of the black hands and markers against the fully Lumed watch face.

I will repeat the images using my Tuna vs. the Tempest White Dial this evening and post that.

In regard to the T100, what I find is that your eyes don't need to be dark adjusted to read it at a glance. Big difference between T25 and T100. I can be driving at night with oncoming traffic and headlights in my eyes and all of a sudden no oncoming traffic where I glance at my Isobrite it is very easy to read the time in the dark in the cabin of my truck. Not so with my Marathon or Traser. With C3 or Superluminova or any other applied lume under identical conditions, unless the watch was just charged with light you can forget about a quick glance and being able to read the time.

Have to admit though, when the White Face is just charged, it looks *AWESOME*! :-!

Be well,

AZ


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I have a boschett harpoon full lume and it does glow like a flashlight and lasts pretty much all night....I believe it's a c3 application. The white stick does look gorgeous and would if been my choice if not for the flashlight already in my stable. 


Deepdive said:


> I 100% agree, but I also got results of azigman (and it is just what I was expecting about full lume). His point is to remind those who are expecting using commodore white dial as flashlight  As every "inverse lume" dial I have seen it does not work that way at all.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry.g said:


>


Looks great ! ;-)|>


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

azigman said:


> View attachment 2071026


that white dial compliments the bezel nicely.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Many pics


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

My Commodore arrived and it's really nice, light and comfy with incredible lume


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice watch, I like the bracelet design too.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Liking it better off the bracelet and this Helsofrane is just the ticket. Loving that canvas strap earlier on in the thread too - may try one of those. It has to be said it was the hardest bracelet to remove I have encountered and I always thought I was quite good at bracelet removal etc.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Think the Titanium bracelet is super flexible, comfortable and Fantastic!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Interesting anyone tried to put the bracelet back on after strap change? I wonder how hard it would be to put back on?, Although I can't imagine it on anything else - seems like it was made for that bracelet!


jsj11 said:


> View attachment 2075306
> 
> 
> Liking it better off the bracelet and this Helsofrane is just the ticket. Loving that canvas strap earlier on in the thread too - may try one of those. It has to be said it was the hardest bracelet to remove I have encountered and I always thought I was quite good at bracelet removal etc.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> Interesting anyone tried to put the bracelet back on after strap change? I wonder how hard it would be to put back on?, Although I can't imagine it on anything else - seems like it was made for that bracelet!


I must admit I actually prefer dive watches on a nice leather/canvas/rubber strap but after handling this and trying it on I can't see this particular watch looking right on anything other than the bracelet.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine arrived with some pretty bad scratches to the bracelet where it has been in contact with the strap tool in the case. Will see if I have to ship the entire watch for exchange or just the bracelet. What a letdown.


----------



## TempestBen (Oct 4, 2010)

Jalsop said:


> Mine arrived with some pretty bad scratches to the bracelet where it has been in contact with the strap tool in the case. Will see if I have to ship the entire watch for exchange or just the bracelet. What a letdown.


Sorry about that. Please send me an email to [email protected], I will have new watch dispatched for you.


----------



## Jalsop (Oct 26, 2006)

Received an e-mail that a replacement would be sent right away, before me sending my watch back to them. That is excellent customer service which is very much appreciated.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

TempestBen said:


> Sorry about that. Please send me an email to [email protected], I will have new watch dispatched for you.


How's that for customer service!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good on you Ben


----------



## Mystik (Jan 22, 2013)

Everything seems fine on my Commodore so far... but I'm wondering if this is normal? The bezel action isn't as "authoritative" as other dive watches I've had. It seems like the bezel just glides along, rather than clicking affirmatively in place. Don't get me wrong, it does like up with the minute markers, but it seems like it's not as strong of a click. There's no back-play or wobble or anything; nothing is loose and the bezel only moves when I want it to move since it requires some force to rotate it. But this is a new experience for me in terms of bezel action.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I personally like if bezel move harder.

I see the price is slighty increased on FORaSEC and also direct shop. I will get mine till end of the week hopefully and despite the fact I consider it as large watch (44,5mm - what is actually pretty standard for present) I like it in advance and the price is really, really low, I would buy it for even 820 USD what I paid for Viking.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

A comparison shot


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

azigman said:


> I don't disagree with your statement and in fact, I can easily read the time on my Tuna and many other watches including some without a reputation for great Lume when my eyes are dark adjusted. The issue is one of having the full face of the watch Lumed and trying to read the time of the black hands and markers against the fully Lumed watch face.
> 
> I will repeat the images using my Tuna vs. the Tempest White Dial this evening and post that.
> 
> ...


OK, as per yesterday's post, I am posting images taken last evening comparing the Tempest Commodore White Face Stick Lume with that of the Seiko (Tuna ) SBBN017. I used my Isobrite T100 so I could have something to focus on in the dark. The Citizen Boxes were handy for holding the watches for this demonstration. I increased the exposure settings in the last 3 images during processing in Adobe Lightroom so you would be able to still see the Tuna and Commodore.

As an aside, I took all three to my bedside last night and re-exposed the Tuna and Commodore to strong light before going to bed. I was able to read the Tuna all night with my dark adjusted eyes but after about 20 minutes I could no longer determine the time on my Commodore although I could still see the face of the watch. For the folks who got the other color options, I suspect that they would have no problem telling the time throughout the night but of course that is just my opinion. Would be nice if someone would confirm this.

OK, for the images to follow, you can see the time of exposure on the Isobrite throughout. First image is with the lights on so you can see my set-up. All pictures taken handheld with an iPhone 5-S.
























































As you can see, the last few are very noisy since I increased the exposure but at least give a realistic representation of what I could see visually. I realize that I cut off part of the picture on the right almost cutting the Commodore in half but the hour hand and part of the minute hand are indeed in the image. I checked on the originals on my computer so don't think that I cut off the hands in the picture and that is why you can't see them because they are there.

Again, this is not to knock the watch in any way. It is just to assist anyone interested in getting the white dial so they understand that it will not be possible to determine the time in the dark after 20-30 minutes.

Hope this helps.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

0242 checking in

Have not tested at night....this is my first all-white faced watch, so have no baselines. I do like it. Bracelet is superb. Didn't really find it difficult to remove, nor the bracelet all that painful to adjust. However, I still like watches on straps- put it on one of my Diaboliq staps. Very light watch in this combo but not too light to feel cheap.

I like it a lot.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ottawa is the worst FedEx office!!!
Mine has been in clearance for 2 days and no movement in sight.

I want mine too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

I got mine yesterday! It looks great. The bracelet was not biggie. But this afternoon it stopped.....while on my wrist. :-(

Here's a pic though....










With my others too.....










I have emailed Tempest and I assume this will get sorted out just fine.


----------



## whoareyou (Jun 12, 2012)

That is indeed a perfect comparison shot - just sold my helberg ch6 and hope the tempest will be the next substitute ;-)
So this pic puts things more into perspective for me. thanks



Damradas said:


> A comparison shot


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

3009972 said:


> Ottawa is the worst FedEx office!!!
> Mine has been in clearance for 2 days and no movement in sight.
> 
> I want mine too!!!
> ...


I would suggest that you call them and make sure that the shipment hasn't been held up by Canada Customs. Just picked mine up from the FedEx office on Thad Johnson Road. They had received the watch yesterday morning, but sadly, Canada Customs didn't believe the $190 value that Ben had put on the invoice, and I had to supply more paperwork to get the watch cleared. There was a message on my voicemail when I got home last night, and I was able to straighten things out with one of the brokers this morning.

The person I was dealing with is Bonnie Griffin. Her number is 613-738-4509.

I'll post a picture of #0112 (white dial, Arabic) tomorrow morning. It took me about 20 minutes to resize the bracelet (removed two links from each side). Tonight, I'm going to try to duplicate Arnold's lume experiment. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

SurlyTroll said:


> I would suggest that you call them and make sure that the shipment hasn't been held up by Canada Customs. Just picked mine up from the FedEx office on Thad Johnson Road. They had received the watch yesterday morning, but sadly, Canada Customs didn't believe the $190 value that Ben had put on the invoice, and I had to supply more paperwork to get the watch cleared. There was a message on my voicemail when I got home last night, and I was able to straighten things out with one of the brokers this morning.
> 
> The person I was dealing with is Bonnie Griffin. Her number is 613-738-4509.
> 
> I'll post a picture of #0112 (white dial, Arabic) tomorrow morning. It took me about 20 minutes to resize the bracelet (removed two links from each side). Tonight, I'm going to try to duplicate Arnold's lume experiment. I'll let you know how it turns out.


I'm tired of dealing with Dummy Griffin. She's a real pain! And the only office creating such problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine arrived Monday. I gave it a few days before commenting to get over new watch blinders . In my opinion the design, dimensions and aesthetics are very solid. Wears very similar to a Seiko Sumo (an incredibly comfortable watch).

Initially I had a few concerns and am happy to report that Ben replied to my email quickly and could not have been more helpful throughout the process.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

As promised, # 0112 is checking in:









My incredibly unscientific experiment last night suggests that the dial lume can indeed persist for several hours. At 0600 this morning, the white face was still visible. Unfortunately, there was no contrast between the hands and the dial, so it was very difficult to tell the time (I tried to use the black stub ends of the hands). My suggestion for next time would be to leave the hands un-lumed or perhaps even use cut-out hands with slightly thicker borders.

Apart from that, this is a fantastic watch that wears much lighter than its size would suggest. I also really like the ratcheting clasp adjustment which makes getting the watch band to the perfect size a snap.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

azigman said:


> OK, as per yesterday's post, I am posting images taken last evening comparing the Tempest Commodore White Face Stick Lume with that of the Seiko (Tuna ) SBBN017. I used my Isobrite T100 so I could have something to focus on in the dark. The Citizen Boxes were handy for holding the watches for this demonstration. I increased the exposure settings in the last 3 images during processing in Adobe Lightroom so you would be able to still see the Tuna and Commodore.
> 
> As an aside, I took all three to my bedside last night and re-exposed the Tuna and Commodore to strong light before going to bed. I was able to read the Tuna all night with my dark adjusted eyes but after about 20 minutes I could no longer determine the time on my Commodore although I could still see the face of the watch. For the folks who got the other color options, I suspect that they would have no problem telling the time throughout the night but of course that is just my opinion. Would be nice if someone would confirm this.
> 
> ...


I was decided to fetch the white face but now am on the fence. I've already paid for it but haven't informed my shipping destination, so I assume I can still change my mind.

I guess the issue with the white face is the lack of contrast between dial and hands? If it is the lume itself, I'd pick the blue face.

Can anyone post lume shots of the other colors?

Cheers

Daniel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dsvilhena said:


> I was decided to fetch the white face but now am on the fence. I've already paid for it but haven't informed my shipping destination, so I assume I can still change my mind.
> 
> I guess the issue with the white face is the lack of contrast between dial and hands? If it is the lume itself, I'd pick the blue face.
> 
> ...


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

SurlyTroll said:


> My suggestion for next time would be to leave the hands un-lumed or perhaps even use cut-out hands with slightly thicker borders.


I'd agree with this.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Luminated

Can anyone confirm whether the lume material on the white face is the same of the other ones or not?


Used my fingers to type this


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dsvilhena said:


> Thanks Luminated
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the lume material on the white face is the same of the other ones or not?
> 
> Used my fingers to type this


I don't believe it is the same or at the very least not the same amount of layers are applied.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

The bracelet is just not doing it for me. I know based on alot of posts I am the minority, but I just can't get that thing to fit the way I want it. I have tried taking two links from 12 and one from 6. Then did the opposite. I then did one on each side and put it to the clasp on the smallest micro adjustment. Just isn't working for me. I now have it on a Isofrane Strap that I had. I absolutley love this watch. I just wish the clasp wasn't so uncomfortable.

Oh and I had no issues taking the bracelet off.


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I love mine so far, but I thought I'd ask if anyone else had noticed this. The bezel on mine is REALLY tight and when I turn it there's almost like a grinding sensation I get, like there's too much metal on metal friction. It's not a huge bother I just thought I'd ask since I know Ben initially had a problem with the bezel springs that held the bezel to the case. I wonder if they overtightened a few of them trying to make sure the eel was secure.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

twostirish222 said:


> The bracelet is just not doing it for me. I know based on alot of posts I am the minority, but I just can't get that thing to fit the way I want it. I have tried taking two links from 12 and one from 6. Then did the opposite. I then did one on each side and put it to the clasp on the smallest micro adjustment. Just isn't working for me. I now have it on a Isofrane Strap that I had. I absolutley love this watch. I just wish the clasp wasn't so uncomfortable.


You're not alone. I have the same problem with the bracelet and the clasp. How is your wristsize?


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

My wrist is 7 1/4.



Damradas said:


> You're not alone. I have the same problem with the bracelet and the clasp. How is your wristsize?


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

My wristsize is 8,2 inch. I've put 1 link out of the bracelet. I tried this on both sides but I have always uncomfortable problems with the clasp. For me is the Commodore on the bracelet not wearable. ....! But Ben will solve this problem! I'm very sure about that 😊👍


----------



## jaiwanjin (Oct 20, 2012)

#138 checking in here. Ordered the watch a few days ago just arrived to my office today. 

Wrist shot for comparison, I have very thin wrists at like 6.25in and the watch is definitely big on me but doesn't look ridiculous. 

Luckily this is a present for my dad who has thicker wrists than me so I think he'll be ok. 

I'll report later with further thoughts but my initial impressions are positive. If I had anything negative to say I'd note that the clasp is a pretty sharp upward angle and I can imagine a small number of people may have a wrist shape that causes it to be uncomfortable if you can't line it up right.(See picture)

Build quality is solid, a few sharp edges on the band and deployment clasp but I usually wear dress watches so I don't have a whole lot of other dive watches to compare it to. 

Bezel feels solid just about the amount of play I would expect. 

Everything seems good so far hoping the old man likes his Christmas present!!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I still dont have it (custom delay almost one week OMG!)

but I believe (based on 3 video reviews and many pictures and my experiences with hundreds of watches) that:
1. lume on full lume white dial is pretty standard for full lumed white dial. No miracles here, no flashlight. Ok ok, maybe boschet harpoon or some others have better lume, but that is just exception... like armida a1 lume between other watches with normal lume. People have usually wrong expectations from full lumed dials and they are never better for the dark as standard non inverse lume. 
2. clasp with micro adjustement is pretty normal. If someone find it not comfortable, then probably will find the same with any this style clasp.

What I read about bezel action I believe it is more stiff than usual, but that is IMHO advantage, at least for me. 

Only one minus I think it have - too large, but it is absolutely relative feature and not a minus actually.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

For those with the stick dial does your lume on the sandwiched dial glow same as the bezel and hands? I find the dial lume on mine is slightly weaker compared to bezel and hands?


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

I agree with an 8" wrist the bracelet is very uncomfortable. Wears great on a strap...


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

alund said:


> I agree with an 8" wrist the bracelet is very uncomfortable. Wears great on a strap...


I think what's required is to remove links from one side and place them on to the other side thus moving the position of where the clasp sits on your wrist.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

I like to have half links in bracelets, it make it easier to get a perfect fit. I wish the Commodore had come with some.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

dpage said:


> I like to have half links in bracelets, it make it easier to get a perfect fit. I wish the Commodore had come with some.


It is nonsense to get half link with micro adjustment clasp which also have 3 fixed micro positions! With those 3 positions you can get 1.5 - 2mm increments. No halflink needed at all, really. Just think about it, add one more link and use other slot (not first 1/3 , but the last 3/3). With right combination if the link and micro slot you can achieve good fit.

I finally got mine today! Wow! I am very impressed! First thought was "is one enough" ? Looks great and wears fantastic! 147grams on the bracelet with 3 links removed. Yes, it took looong 3 minutes to adjust the bracelet and remove links (one from the 6 side, and two from 12 side), but since then I am wearing it and the feeling is like when I wear my small and light watches! Btw one of the screwdrivers (short one) is not good, I used my own, sharp one.

For those with 8" wrists I recoomend same as Luminated - use less links on the 12 side - 5 or 6.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I took the son's watch out and tried it on to see if the clash is an issue and I have to agree with all before that say it's not that comfortable, it's curve is quite extreme compared to other bracelets I own so maybe Ben should rethink this one for the future. Anyway I switched the links to more on bottom side than the top and it's an improvement though if it were mine I'd have the bracelet off and throw on a decent leather as I reckon you can't beat them for comfort.

Might just order up a leather just in case the son wants it changed as I don't have any 22mm that would suit a dive watch.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> It is nonsense to get half link with micro adjustment clasp which also have 3 fixed micro positions! With those 3 positions you can get 1.5 - 2mm increments. No halflink needed at all, really. Just think about it, add one more link and use other slot (not first 1/3 , but the last 3/3). With right combination if the link and micro slot you can achieve good fit.
> 
> I finally got mine today! Wow! I am very impressed! First thought was "is one enough" ? Looks great and wears fantastic! 147grams on the bracelet with 3 links removed. Yes, it took looong 3 minutes to adjust the bracelet and remove links (one from the 6 side, and two from 12 side), but since then I am wearing it and the feeling is like when I wear my small and light watches! Btw one of the screwdrivers (short one) is not good, I used my own, sharp one.
> 
> For those with 8" wrists I recoomend same as Luminated - use less links on the 12 side - 5 or 6.


Nonsense? Baloney you get the 3 micro adjustments plus the benefit of a half link. My watch is too tight add a link and it is too loose utilizing the existing micro adjustments.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmm, ok, sorry, maybe I was wrong. But still think that half links are mostly for watches with much simplier clasp, like Omega etc. 
You still can adjust it with two ways (not so proper) - move one link from one side to another - it makes difference for sure. Or use ratcheting on the clasp.


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)

i'll give it a try,but not sure it will help. Thanks for the input...



Deepdive said:


> It is nonsense to get half link with micro adjustment clasp which also have 3 fixed micro positions! With those 3 positions you can get 1.5 - 2mm increments. No halflink needed at all, really. Just think about it, add one more link and use other slot (not first 1/3 , but the last 3/3). With right combination if the link and micro slot you can achieve good fit.
> 
> I finally got mine today! Wow! I am very impressed! First thought was "is one enough" ? Looks great and wears fantastic! 147grams on the bracelet with 3 links removed. Yes, it took looong 3 minutes to adjust the bracelet and remove links (one from the 6 side, and two from 12 side), but since then I am wearing it and the feeling is like when I wear my small and light watches! Btw one of the screwdrivers (short one) is not good, I used my own, sharp one.
> 
> For those with 8" wrists I recoomend same as Luminated - use less links on the 12 side - 5 or 6.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Deepdive said:


> Hmm, ok, sorry, maybe I was wrong. But still think that half links are mostly for watches with much simplier clasp, like Omega etc.
> You still can adjust it with two ways (not so proper) - move one link from one side to another - it makes difference for sure. Or use ratcheting on the clasp.


Not a problem, these clasps are thick and I'm sure that is part of the problem. Moving links from side to side may help get the clasp in a more comfortable position on your wrist.


----------



## delucs (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I am in a similar situation: I do not find the right mix between removing links and adjusting with the micro positions (and having the clasp centered!). I love the finish of the watch but I do not understand this Buckle? I have and had many similar bracelets but I do not understand why the clasp is so strangely bend (over bend)? It might work for thin wrists, but for me it really hurts, and it does not follow the form of the bracelet. Am I the only one having this problem?



Sent from my using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What are your wrist sizes? I have a 7.25 wrist took out 3 links and its pretty comfy, and aesthetically it works well well the overall design! Props to Ben for the details and not just throwing in a standard bracelet as an after thought like a lot of micros do.



delucs said:


> I think I am in a similar situation: I do not find the right mix between removing links and adjusting with the micro positions (and having the clasp centered!). I love the finish of the watch but I do not understand this Buckle? I have and had many similar bracelets but I do not understand why the clasp is so strangely bend (over bend)? It might work for thin wrists, but for me it really hurts, and it does not follow the form of the bracelet. Am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


----------



## delucs (Sep 8, 2013)

my wrist size is 19cm or 7.5 inches for imperial ;-) I have 5 links on the 12 side and 5 on the six side. micro adjustment shortest position. The Buckle is now perfectly in the middle (as I think it should be). If I had 1 (one) micro adjustment more it would be a perfect fit. The fit is also not my real worry (in fact I like to wear watches slightly loose, but this inner clasp which has this weird bend that does not "follow" neither the form of the buckle, nor my arm... it really annoys me..


Sent from my using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

delucs said:


> I think I am in a similar situation: I do not find the right mix between removing links and adjusting with the micro positions (and having the clasp centered!). I love the finish of the watch but I do not understand this Buckle? I have and had many similar bracelets but I do not understand why the clasp is so strangely bend (over bend)? It might work for thin wrists, but for me it really hurts, and it does not follow the form of the bracelet. Am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


If you postion the buckle in the centre you then suffer the clasp sticking into your wrist, place more links to the 6 o'clock side in turn moving the clasp to the side, the watch case still stays central to your wrist and it's a lot comfortable.

Son is in London with girl friend so will take photos at lunch time that will explain it better than a thousand words will.


----------



## delucs (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks for the advice, I thought at this but the buckle needs to be opposite to the watch, or centered. All other I call it a workaround but not a solution. As said, the size is not my real concern. the gap on the clasp is and will stay! The bracelet will never touch my wrist at all points due to that overbend. Again, I like the watch but I think this clasp is wrong, and I think I am not the only one feeling so. or maybe somebody could explain me why this clasp is overbend?

Sent from my using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

delucs said:


> thanks for the advice, I thought at this but the buckle needs to be opposite to the watch, or centered. All other I call it a workaround but not a solution. As said, the size is not my real concern. the gap on the clasp is and will stay! The bracelet will never touch my wrist at all points due to that overbend. Again, I like the watch but I think this clasp is wrong, and I think I am not the only one feeling so. or maybe somebody could explain me why this clasp is overbend?
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


I agree my suggestions are at best a workaround but it's a solution none the less for those that like the overall look with the bracelet. Anyway here's those photos I promised.


















I wish Tempest Ben would pipe up on the subject of the clasp and whether there's a possible fix he's looking into. BTW titanium is seriously easy to mark, just noticed a scrap on the clasp that wasn't there when it arrived in the post and yet it hasn't been worn. No probs as I hit it slightly with some jewellers 1200 grade sandpaper stick and it's as good as new, close call.

A wee treat to those that haven't bought one, I closed to blinds and hit the lumes with a black torch.


----------



## delucs (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice pictures! But is see the problem also on your wrist, maybe less, but still. As far as I know Titan can be bend without too much problem, but I won't touch the clasp before I am backed up or get a replacement buckle in case it goes wrong...you made the right choice for the dial (Arabic lume numbers). I wanted to have the white dial, but as the hands also have lume (strange??) light on light makes it useless in the dark. impossible to read as there is no contrast... But at day the white dial is so cool! (and the lume perfect in twilight)I still love the watch!

Sent from my using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

delucs said:


> Nice pictures! But is see the problem also on your wrist, maybe less, but still. As far as I know Titan can be bend without too much problem, but I won't touch the clasp before I am backed up or get a replacement buckle in case it goes wrong...you made the right choice for the dial (Arabic lume numbers). I wanted to have the white dial, but as the hands also have lume (strange??) light on light makes it useless in the dark. impossible to read as there is no contrast... But at day the white dial is so cool! (and the lume perfect in twilight)I still love the watch!
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


Titanium is pretty strong, I do not recommend to modify that bended part of the clasp. I suppose it is probably not possible to bend it nice anyway. 
I dont remember now, but one of my clasp was bended exactly the same. I dont remember what it was, but very similar bended.


----------



## delucs (Sep 8, 2013)

Before even thinking at touching it, I anyway want to read an official reaction. I had about 5-6 watches with similar buckles, none had a clasp that that much bended. I still have a Fortis B-42 ISS in Titan an it wears like a charm (similar buckle)

.

.


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone else is having trouble with their Commodore? Mine stopped working less than 24 hours after I got it. Ben initially responded quickly, but said I'd have to wait until early this week before he got more greens to get me a new one. I haven't heard anything since. I emailed yesterday morning here. 

I don't want to be a pest, I know he has a ton of stuff going on, but still I'm curious if anyone else is having any problems with their watches.

I hope I'll hear from Ben soon.


----------



## wpparis (Nov 17, 2014)

I've had mine for over a week and had no issues.



84gt350 said:


> I'm curious if anyone else is having trouble with their Commodore? Mine stopped working less than 24 hours after I got it. Ben initially responded quickly, but said I'd have to wait until early this week before he got more greens to get me a new one. I haven't heard anything since. I emailed yesterday morning here.
> 
> I don't want to be a pest, I know he has a ton of stuff going on, but still I'm curious if anyone else is having any problems with their watches.
> 
> I hope I'll hear from Ben soon.


----------



## SurlyTroll (Apr 29, 2014)

I've had mine for slightly (7 hours) less than a week and no issues here, as well. In fact, after (nearly) a week of constant wear, the watch has lost 2s. That's over the entire week, not -2s/day. I'm not sure, but I think that beats COSC specs :-! Hopefully, the movement stays this accurate after it 'settles in'...



84gt350 said:


> I'm curious if anyone else is having trouble with their Commodore? Mine stopped working less than 24 hours after I got it. Ben initially responded quickly, but said I'd have to wait until early this week before he got more greens to get me a new one. I haven't heard anything since. I emailed yesterday morning here.
> 
> I don't want to be a pest, I know he has a ton of stuff going on, but still I'm curious if anyone else is having any problems with their watches.
> 
> I hope I'll hear from Ben soon.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

that is just coincidence, I got same results with my first Maranez Bangla (seiko nh35) - 1sec per week! (but this movemend in another watch -15sec per day).
Regarding my experiences with both Seiko and Miyota movements they often make more than 10 sec per day. With ETA I got almost always max 10 sec per day and I had many of them. I remember just one or two (from 50-100) which was out of healthy range (15 or more). I have other concern with 9015, but thats another topic - it needs too much wrist time to be winded enough because just one side winding.

ps: My commodore do just under +10 sec per day, I am lucky this time...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Mines running fine as well. Looks like yours is just a one off. Be patient I'm sure Ben will sort you out. 


84gt350 said:


> I'm curious if anyone else is having trouble with their Commodore? Mine stopped working less than 24 hours after I got it. Ben initially responded quickly, but said I'd have to wait until early this week before he got more greens to get me a new one. I haven't heard anything since. I emailed yesterday morning here.
> 
> I don't want to be a pest, I know he has a ton of stuff going on, but still I'm curious if anyone else is having any problems with their watches.
> 
> I hope I'll hear from Ben soon.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wanted to add a few pics of my production piece. These turned out really nice. One of the best titanium watches on the market and a killer deal at the price.

Way to go Ben. |>


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any pics of the commodore on other straps?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll could do it and take some pics but can someone tell me if it's difficult to take off and replace the bracelet again as I've a few 22mm straps I've got for my Nav-B.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Very easy to take off. I have not tried putting the bracelet back on.



Luminated said:


> I'll could do it and take some pics but can someone tell me if it's difficult to take off and replace the bracelet again as I've a few 22mm straps I've got for my Nav-B.


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

primerak said:


> Mines running fine as well. Looks like yours is just a one off. Be patient I'm sure Ben will sort you out.


I hope so. I still haven't heard anything yet. I'll send another email next week.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The strap I ordered for the son's Commodore arrived at the weekend so I decided to tackle removing the bracelet and mounting the strap. Removal isn't too difficult but replacing after these pics was a whole different ball game. It's official I HATE bracelets. lol

Anyway here's a couple of pics and I must say I got the colour match perfectly, really does highlight the orange in the logo and second hand extremely well.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

sounds like it was a real PITA to put the bracelet back on?



Luminated said:


> The strap I ordered for the son's Commodore arrived at the weekend so I decided to tackle removing the bracelet and mounting the strap. Removal isn't too difficult but replacing after these pics was a whole different ball game. It's official I HATE bracelets. lol
> 
> Anyway here's a couple of pics and I must say I got the colour match perfectly, really does highlight the orange in the logo and second hand extremely well.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

primerak said:


> sounds like it was a real PITA to put the bracelet back on?


All bracelets are a pain to put back on but as this case is titanium and easy to scratch it's doubly so.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Well i wouldn't say all, I've changed a lot of bracelets out and would say on average about 20% have been difficult and about 1 or 2 were nearly impossible. Tempted to try out some other straps but worried this one falls in the 20% and like you say titanium to boot....hmmm. 


Luminated said:


> All bracelets are a pain to put back on but as this case is titanium and easy to scratch it's doubly so.


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in on the clasp issue. At first it annoyed me as well becuase the clasp could not be centered. However, the big curve keeps the watch positioned perfectly on your wrist. Most watches with bracelets will move around on your wrist.


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Ok, I went with a massive coin buckle with the "commodore" theme. A british half penny with a ship on it. blasted to look like Ti. Wow it's big. Wore it today, need to give it a couple days.... it's a work of art in it's own right. but... it's big. Then again it does match the aggressive Tempest.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I also have an 8 inch wrist and find that upward sticking clasp kind of uncomfortable. I would try the whole "move links from one side to the other" process if I could find a comfortable spot for the clasp to rest, but so far, I can't find a good place.

Unfortunate because I bought one of each color and I was hoping that I wouldn't have to buy four straps.



Luminated said:


> I took the son's watch out and tried it on to see if the clash is an issue and I have to agree with all before that say it's not that comfortable, it's curve is quite extreme compared to other bracelets I own so maybe Ben should rethink this one for the future. Anyway I switched the links to more on bottom side than the top and it's an improvement though if it were mine I'd have the bracelet off and throw on a decent leather as I reckon you can't beat them for comfort.
> 
> Might just order up a leather just in case the son wants it changed as I don't have any 22mm that would suit a dive watch.


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Ming-Tzu said:


> I also have an 8 inch wrist and find that upward sticking clasp kind of uncomfortable. I would try the whole "move links from one side to the other" process if I could find a comfortable spot for the clasp to rest, but so far, I can't find a good place.
> 
> Unfortunate because I bought one of each color and I was hoping that I wouldn't have to buy four straps.


I wear mine always about an hour and have to change then. The clasp issue sometimes really gets me on the horse. The Commodore is such a beauty...especially with the titan bracelet. But this clasp make me... On a leather or rubberstrap it's to light for me. I hope there will be a solution soon...


----------



## Cottonrocket (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello all,

This is my first post on the forum. Thank you to all who provided info in this thread. I have a black with stick dial arriving tomorrow. I am excited to receive it, but concerned by the talk of the uncomfortable clasp. I'll reserve judgement until it arrives. I'm guessing that how comfortable a bracelet is depends not only on design but on individual anatomy as well.

I'm also greatly concerned by the poster who's watch stopped working and was unsuccessful in obtaining a timely replacement from Ben. To that poster, has this been resolved to your satisfaction? I know these watches are relatively inexpensive to most of you serious collectors, but I am new to watches and this feels like a large purchase. I hope I'm getting a quality product that will last many years.

I'll post some pictures when it arrives.

Regards.


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cottonrocket said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. Thank you to all who provided info in this thread. I have a black with stick dial arriving tomorrow. I am excited to receive it, but concerned by the talk of the uncomfortable clasp. I'll reserve judgement until it arrives. I'm guessing that how comfortable a bracelet is depends not only on design but on individual anatomy as well.
> 
> ...


I think you may be talking about my broken Commodore. I'll elaborate on my experience.

My Commodore lasted about 24 hours before it stopped. I don't think it was anything that Ben or Tempest did, I think I got that rare dud of a movement. I let Ben know. Emails just were exchanged kind of slowly vs what I have experienced in the past with other micro brands. I honestly don't have a problem with that. The Commodore just launched, the carbon is on it's way and Ben is on the opposite side of the world from me. So, I get it. Also, it should be noted, Ben was ready to send me a new one immediately, but I have a green one and he's out of those. I had my heart set on the green, so that's in part why I had to wait for the shipping back and forth.

Anyway, I sent the watch back to HK and Ben took care of it. It was there about a week. So, with all the shipping back and forth, it was maybe 2 weeks to get the Commodore back on my wrist.

I wore it the past few days and all is well. I think if you give it a go, you will find it to be a solid piece. And from my experience, Ben backs up his product.


----------



## Cottonrocket (Dec 22, 2014)

84gt350 said:


> I think you may be talking about my broken Commodore. I'll elaborate on my experience.
> 
> My Commodore lasted about 24 hours before it stopped. I don't think it was anything that Ben or Tempest did, I think I got that rare dud of a movement. I let Ben know. Emails just were exchanged kind of slowly vs what I have experienced in the past with other micro brands. I honestly don't have a problem with that. The Commodore just launched, the carbon is on it's way and Ben is on the opposite side of the world from me. So, I get it. Also, it should be noted, Ben was ready to send me a new one immediately, but I have a green one and he's out of those. I had my heart set on the green, so that's in part why I had to wait for the shipping back and forth.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. I'm encouraged to here you were taken care of and have a working watch. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Cottonrocket (Dec 22, 2014)

My Commodore arrived this morning. My initial impressions are good. It's a nice looking watch and light weight(which I like). Thank you Ben!

This was my first time sizing a bracelet. While it took a few minutes and some patience, it wasn't difficult and as another poster mentioned, it only has to be done once. I'm glad Ben included the required tool in the travel case. The small travel case is more useful IMO than a large wooden display box, so I am glad to see that. I'll use it when working out at the gym or otherwise storing the watch. I removed 2 links from 12:00 and one from 6. The clasp does stick up a bit but in this position it's comfortable for me. I've been wearing it for 3 hours without discomfort. I guess I'll see how it feels after several days. 

The bezel action isn't the greatest I've experienced. There's some play and it's not the smoothest, but it stays in place and I rarely use a bezel anyway, so it's not a problem. 

I'd like to order some extra spring-bars as they are not the standard bars I'm used to seeing. They are a little thicker and shaped differently at the ends. Anyone know where I can find some?

I'll post some more impressions after I've worn it for a few days. Here are a couple photos:


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Well no surprise the son doesn't find the bracelet that comfortable so I switched it on to the strap I got in the off chance this might happen, I have to say the colour match with the logo and secondhand is uncanny.


----------



## Cottonrocket (Dec 22, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Well no surprise the son doesn't find the bracelet that comfortable so I switched it on to the strap I got in the off chance this might happen, I have to say the colour match with the logo and secondhand is uncanny.


That strap looks great. I like the way you matched the logo color.

It only took me a day to realize the bracelet wasn't comfortable for long term wear. I put mine on a Maratac nylon military strap and it's now very light and comfortable while active.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Cottonrocket said:


> That strap looks great. I like the way you matched the logo color.
> 
> It only took me a day to realize the bracelet wasn't comfortable for long term wear. I put mine on a Maratac nylon military strap and it's now very light and comfortable while active.


I've had a close look at the clasp on the bracelet and I reckon with a vice I will be able to take some of the curve out of the clasp, certainly enough to make it comfy. Once don't I'll post pics.


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

delucs said:


> I think I am in a similar situation: I do not find the right mix between removing links and adjusting with the micro positions (and having the clasp centered!). I love the finish of the watch but I do not understand this Buckle? I have and had many similar bracelets but I do not understand why the clasp is so strangely bend (over bend)? It might work for thin wrists, but for me it really hurts, and it does not follow the form of the bracelet. Am I the only one having this problem?
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


I had the same problem. If they bring more to the market I am hoping for the option 
of just not having a bracelet or fixing this issue. After fidling with the damn bracelet
half the night I just took it off and put it on a strap. Happy now but such a shame.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> I had the same problem. If they bring more to the market I am hoping for the option
> of just not having a bracelet or fixing this issue. After fidling with the damn bracelet
> half the night I just took it off and put it on a strap. Happy now but such a shame.


The son bugged me enough about the bracelet that I dropped an email off to Ben for him and Ben's reply back was he is working on a fix. I guess this means a replacement clasp we can fit ourselves. I don't know if any of you seen the strap I put on his watch, it does look nice but it's no substitute for that titanium bracelet.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

its on this ATM as it was all I had at the time. Have two Isifranes coming but a new clasp would be awsome


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bigjamesdean said:


> I had the same problem. If they bring more to the market I am hoping for the option
> of just not having a bracelet or fixing this issue. After fidling with the damn bracelet
> half the night I just took it off and put it on a strap. Happy now but such a shame.


Same here , actually traded mine for that reason . Superb watch but I bought it to wear on the bracelet , smaller wrists would get on with it fine I guess , but the curve in the clasp just doesn't make sense to me as anything over about 7 in and it will just dig into the wrist .


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually want a second one, black or white stick dial. I just love how comfy it is , and I have no issue wearing it on a Isofrane.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Luminated said:


> The son bugged me enough about the bracelet that I dropped an email off to Ben for him and Ben's reply back was he is working on a fix. I guess this means a replacement clasp we can fit ourselves. I don't know if any of you seen the strap I put on his watch, it does look nice but it's no substitute for that titanium bracelet.


Well that's good to know, there has been a lot of discussion about it!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Luminated. A less curved replacement clasp would be make the bracelet/watch combo great. Hope it's soon!


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

It wasn't getting a lot of wrist time on the bracelet. The nato is much more comfortable.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I thought I'd picked well for the son when I got the orange strap but alas he felt it was too showy for his conservative nature and ordered this for strapcode. After fitting the strap I must say it does look rather good.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally got some Isofranes. Trying green first.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm sure most bought theirs with the intention of wearing it on the bracelet so I'm a little surprised after all this time Ben hasn't officially commented on the clasp issue and how it's going to be fixed.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Me too, patiently waiting!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Luminated said:


> I'm sure most bought theirs with the intention of wearing it on the bracelet so I'm a little surprised after all this time Ben hasn't officially commented on the clasp issue and how it's going to be fixed.


Fixed?
Do you mean it is faulty or not working??


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Fixed?
> Do you mean it is faulty or not working??


I mean the excessive curve on the clasp which is uncomfortable for the majority.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

great watch


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

dpage said:


> Me too, patiently waiting!


Same here and all I'm hearing from Tempest is crickets!


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

I would assume he doesn't think it's a problem. 

That being said, add me to those who find it uncomfortable. I've been meaning to wear mine on an Isofrane, but since I rarely wear it more than 2 days at a time, I just deal with it.....for now.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Lol This is not a manufacturing fault or a QC issue. It is a design feature that some are not happy with. Ben or Tempest are under no moral or ethical or legal obligation to provide a 'fix'. No wonder he hasn't said anything. There is nothing to say. It would seem to be a case of unrealistic and to be frank a bit 'loony' expectations. BTW,am still waiting for Makara's bezel fix. How long has it been??
No knock on Makara's but it is unfair to Ben to be treated thus.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> Lol This is not a manufacturing fault or a QC issue. It is a design feature that some are not happy with. Ben or Tempest are under no moral or ethical or legal obligation to provide a 'fix'. No wonder he hasn't said anything. There is nothing to say. It would seem to be a case of unrealistic and to be frank a bit 'loony' expectations. BTW,am still waiting for Makara's bezel fix. How long has it been??
> No knock on Makara's but it is unfair to Ben to be treated thus.


Who's treating Ben bad here, I'm only saying I was surprised he hasn't commented on the issue that many are having with the clasp. Quite right it is a design flaw rather than anything else but it is a little different to a bezel which has a bit of play, such a thing doesn't stop you from wearing it for prolonged periods without causing discomfort which seems to be the case with the Commodore bracelet.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I purchased all four colors of the Commodore. And I too find the bracelet uncomfortable because of the clasp. 

But I don't expect Ben to provide a "fix." As a designer, he will need to take note and update the bracelet design for the next watch. As a consumer, I will be more hesitant to buy a Tempest watch because of the bracelet issue I am having, and will need to see if it's addressed next time around. 

End of day. End of story.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the son's one on a BC rubber strap.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Luminated said:


> Who's treating Ben bad here, I'm only saying I was surprised he hasn't commented on the issue that many are having with the clasp. Quite right it is a design flaw rather than anything else but it is a little different to a bezel which has a bit of play, such a thing doesn't stop you from wearing it for prolonged periods without causing discomfort which seems to be the case with the Commodore bracelet.


Has anyone found their own workaround for the uncomfortable clasp? Maybe used an aftermarket clasp? Something like this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/MENS-TITANI...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item2c698bd6d9

I'm very interested in the watch but the shape of the clasp and multiple reports of discomfort/design flaw has me apprehensive. Thanks.


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

This is a good question, would like to hear a solution!


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Clasp sticking into the wrist.
I do not own and did not try a Commodore, but I had the exact same issue with a Steinhart OV GMT.
I straightened the clasp by pressing it against a kitchen cutting board, became very comfy.
Could this be done with the Commodore?


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Well at son's request for wanting to wear the bracelet I decided to take matters into my own hands and sort this clasp issue once and for all.

Before









After









Basically I removed the clasp from the bracelet and teased the acute curve out of it with a vice. According to him it's now perfect, so if you own one you are only 5 minutes away from a perfectly comfortable bracelet.


----------



## manitoujoe (Aug 28, 2007)

I would LOVE a walkthrough on how to do THAT ^^^.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

manitoujoe said:


> I would LOVE a walkthrough on how to do THAT ^^^.


It actually couldn't have been simpler, the bracelet was already off the case so I just removed the pin that connected the middle part of the clasp to the other side of the bracelet and then closely the clasp and took it with the remainder of the bracelet to the vice. I positioned it in the vice and gently closed it a little bit at a time releasing and checking the curve until I got it just like any of my other clasps. It really was that simple.

I'm sure if others had knew how straightforward it was they still own theirs.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

Exactly what I meant


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

I have the Tempest Commodore White Stick Dial. I love the watch, but the lume implementation doesn't work very well at night (since the hands are lumed). I had Kent at Everest Watches re-lume the hands. He used industrial diamonds which do not glow, so I can now read the hands at night. Also, looks cool in daylight- matches the C3 on the bezel.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi All - As far as the clasp goes...

:think: The easy answer for me was to re-orient the clasp in the bracelet, that is, swap it end for end; switch it around 180 degrees from the original, and with one link on the six o'clock side, and four on the twelve side, that sharp bend in the clasp falls perfectly on the inside of my wrist, and acts to hold the watch in postion, even though the bracelet is sized a touch loose.

















































It works for me...









I was tempted to use the vice for modification as noted above, but I was worried that change might force the latching pin out of position, so that it would not engage properly in the top cover, so I didn't want to risk that.

I have two Commodores now, a green-dialed Arabic and black stick dial; they are both great watches and keep very good time. I was lucky and purchased as a second owner on both.









:-! Excellent value! :-!

-- Cheers! --


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

I am debating between the stick blue one and a seiko sumo...Had a shogun last year but gone quickly due to longer lug to lug than expected and hardlex not being such resistant as stated. So I'm leaning into Commodore more and more . Saw Ben offers a replacement clasp to fix the issue stated above. Thats nice service !

Someone went with Forasec (eu importator and seller) ? Good communication and service ?


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> I am debating between the stick blue one and a seiko sumo...Had a shogun last year but gone quickly due to longer lug to lug than expected and hardlex not being such resistant as stated. So I'm leaning into Commodore more and more . Saw Ben offers a replacement clasp to fix the issue stated above. Thats nice service !
> 
> Someone went with Forasec (eu importator and seller) ? Good communication and service ?


I bought my Commodore from FORaSEC and they were fantastic , really fast shipping and great communication on email with Stephan.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Five minutes with some wide nose pliers and I have a completely different watch.

I had previously moved the links to make it more comfortable and changing it back took longer.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

tmstu said:


> Five minutes with some wide nose pliers and I have a completely different watch.
> 
> I had previously moved the links to make it more comfortable and changing it back took longer.


That's what I told everyone, it couldn't be easier to sort.

And a completely difference watch now, the son LOVES his.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Tempest is offering a replacement clasp for the Commodore: https://www.facebook.com/tempestwatches?fref=ts


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

Chp5 said:


> Tempest is offering a replacement clasp for the Commodore: https://www.facebook.com/tempestwatches?fref=ts


Thanks for posting this, it has been almost 2 months that this was posted on FB and today is the first I heard of it. I am the original purchaser of the watch.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Their communication isn't the best. Actually I filled out the survey around when it was released but have heard nothing, nada.... Has anyone received any of these clasps yet??



dpage said:


> Thanks for posting this, it has been almost 2 months that this was posted on FB and today is the first I heard of it. I am the original purchaser of the watch.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Dude is shady.


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Chp5 said:


> Tempest is offering a replacement clasp for the Commodore: https://www.facebook.com/tempestwatches?fref=ts


After seeing your post I filled in the on-line form and this arrived in the mail today.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

So how are your commodores doing after a while?


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> So how are your commodores doing after a while?


Mine is doing great. Movement is still running consistently +7-+10 a day. It's been river rafting and survived many a long night out and about. The titanium doesn't show marks like stainless does, which is nice.

The only caveat I'd say is with thick leather straps. The case scratches the center of the strap where it attaches at the lugs. So it ends up leaving an ugly scar on your leather straps, which is why I keep it on bracelet or on a cheap nato.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

resting in the box for two reasons. Lumed hands on white lumed dial is not usable in the dark. And... the bracelet pulls the hairs, not comfortable. Otherwise I really love the design, but this watch is not practical for those reasons (maybe on other strap and not white version)


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Would anyone have a spare ceramic bezel to sell to me?

The case is that a few weeks ago my bezel unglued from the watch, fell on the floor and shattered (see pic below). I'm still to understand the reason as I don't remember hitting the watch anywhere - I had just washed it as I usually do with all my watches.

Ben replied quickly to my first email stating he would play around with potential solutions but since then I didn't hear from him anymore, so I'm trying here.










Cheers


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

That sucks one of the nightmares of owning a micro brand


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Surprised Ben doesn't have any parts?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

primerak said:


> Surprised Ben doesn't have any parts?


It isn't clear yet whether he has spare parts or not. I'm still waiting for his response.


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Hope it gets resolved. I have a Commodore and love it, would hate to find out no replacement parts were available from the manufacturer. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

The Commodore is currently available to order so parts should still be available.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Ben recently?

After my previous query here, I was able to get in touch with him by late March when he said I should send him the watch to be repaired. After some research on the best mail option, I sent it to him, but he hasn't replied to my emails since then. 

So I'm not sure whether he has received the watch or not (because if not I should claim the insurance), if he still can help me, etc. It is just complete silence and I hope nothing wrong has happened to him. 

Does anyone have any news?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Man this Sucks. I hope you hear back from him soon. One of the worst thing about micros.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

dsvilhena said:


> Has anyone heard from Ben recently?
> 
> After my previous query here, I was able to get in touch with him by late March when he said I should send him the watch to be repaired. After some research on the best mail option, I sent it to him, but he hasn't replied to my emails since then.
> 
> ...


I take it you paid insurance on the postage plus sent it recorded delivery so you could check to see if it was delivered?


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Luminated said:


> I take it you paid insurance on the postage plus sent it recorded delivery so you could check to see if it was delivered?


Sorry, forgot to mention it: it was delivered according to the mail tracking system.

Still, I really want to hear from Ben.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ben should respond to your inquiries. It is only good and conscientious customer service.

These days with such stiff competition in the microbrand watch world, good customer service will make or break a watch company.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

He has always replied to my emails: from first delivery to new clasp and now for changing the bezel. 

I do have a feeling something on the personal side is happening. 

Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Just placed my order for a black arabic dial. Super excited for the titanium beauty !!


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

dsvilhena said:


> He has always replied to my emails: from first delivery to new clasp and now for changing the bezel.
> 
> I do have a feeling something on the personal side is happening.
> 
> Sent from my XT1097 using Tapatalk


I know this is late, but did you get in touch with him? I have been able to contact him over past 2 days and he is responding to mails.


----------

